# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - March 2015



## thatguyhex (Mar 1, 2015)

It can't be long until the daffodils start to bloom.

/cheeky first post


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 1, 2015)

Shit. March already? must be way past my bedtime.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> <snip> March already? must be way past my bedtime.


Tagline of the day!


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 1, 2015)

following on the skate board topi.

Is like to state that the post claiming that adults skate boarding being cringe worthy, was in its self a crying worthy post.

You do know most people partake in their hobbies for the joy it brings them, as opposed to the ' cool ' factor.

Bunch of bores


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Tagline of the day!


I read that as 'tagine of the day'. I wondered if that was a new fad.


----------



## han (Mar 1, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> following on the skate board topi.
> 
> Is like to state that the post claiming that adults skate boarding being cringe worthy, was in its self a crying worthy post.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I wasn't being entirely serious. Just because it makes me cringe, doesn't mean I think people shouldn't do it. Anything that brings people joy is a good thing, in my eyes, as long as it's consensual. [emoji6] I'm sure things that I do make people cringe. In fact I know they  do. I'm learning the trumpet!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2015)

han said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't being entirely serious. Just because it makes me cringe, doesn't mean I think people shouldn't do it. Anything that brings people joy is a good thing, in my eyes, as long as it's consensual. [emoji6] I'm sure things that I do make people cringe. In fact I know they  do. I'm learning the trumpet!


Freedom to skate, freedom to comment, freedom to cringe


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2015)

It's all kicking off a bit early this month, beware the ides of March.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2015)

And bang on cue thunder and lightning arrive in central Brixton.

I have just been told that thunder and lightning are the same thing but I always had them down as separate but connected.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 1, 2015)

Very, very frightening...


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2015)

A view of the ever monstrous, now business-repurposed Pop Brixton.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 1, 2015)

editor said:


> A view of the ever monstrous, now business-repurposed Pop Brixton.
> 
> View attachment 68270



I took a similar pic yesterday and put it in the February photo competition.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 1, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's all kicking off a bit early this month, beware the ides of March.


  so we'll be ok for another fortnight then.


----------



## prunus (Mar 1, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> And bang on cue thunder and lightning arrive in central Brixton.
> 
> I have just been told that thunder and lightning are the same thing but I always had them down as separate but connected.



Well, they're not exactly the same thing, but they are the visible and audible components of the same phenomenon. Boom! Bang! Crash! Flash!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 1, 2015)

editor said:


> A view of the ever monstrous, now business-repurposed Pop Brixton.
> 
> View attachment 68270


I saw something somewhere suggesting these (or at least some of them) were live/work units. That sounds about as satisfactory as the current arrangements outside Iceland.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I saw something somewhere suggesting these (or at least some of them) were live/work units. That sounds about as satisfactory as the current arrangements outside Iceland.



I have noticed a lot more homeless on the streets around London in past few months.

I photograph a lot of things I see but not keen on photographing people done on their luck.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> And bang on cue thunder and lightning arrive in central Brixton.
> 
> I have just been told that thunder and lightning are the same thing but I always had them down as separate but connected.



Just as I was coming home. Got soaked then it stopped raining shortly after.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2015)

Bloody hell it was packed in the Albert for the Bowie Night on Friday. 

















http://www.urban75.org/offline/bowie-night-brixton-feb-2015.html


----------



## chavezcat (Mar 2, 2015)

About the couple who are sleeping outside Iceland and have been for about a month. Was there any movement with shelters or no second night out?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2015)

chavezcat said:


> About the couple who are sleeping outside Iceland and have been for about a month. Was there any movement with shelters or no second night out?


I hadn't heard of No Second Night Out. Sound very worthwhile - maybe nobody has contacted them yet. Obviously I hadn't.
http://www.nosecondnightout.org.uk/


----------



## Greebo (Mar 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I hadn't heard of No Second Night Out. Sound very worthwhile - maybe nobody has contacted them yet. Obviously I hadn't. <snip>


FWIW people who NSNO are told about don't have to accept help, OTOH it'd be good to know that they'd at least definitely been offered somewhere for the night.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 2, 2015)

I called No Second Night Out about them last night.  They were going to look into it.  I asked for them to update me if they can so if I hear anything I'll update here.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I called No Second Night Out about them last night.  They were going to look into it.  I asked for them to update me if they can so if I hear anything I'll update here.


I've added a feature on Buzz and included a link to them: 
Brixton’s rough sleepers: finding help and support


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> following on the skate board topi.
> 
> Is like to state that the post claiming that adults skate boarding being cringe worthy, was in its self a crying worthy post.
> 
> ...



Old people who skateboard have no 'cool' factor.

They are the outdoors equivalent of old people who still play with trains sets in their garage...

...just look at the joy it brings him...


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Old people who skateboard have no 'cool' factor.
> 
> They are the outdoors equivalent of old people who still play with trains sets in their garage...
> 
> ...just look at the joy it brings him...



Could I get definitive urbz guidance on the age at which point the following hobbies should have been stopped? 

- reading comics 
- mixing records
- playing team sports
- playing video games


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2015)

chavezcat said:


> About the couple who are sleeping outside Iceland and have been for about a month. Was there any movement with shelters or no second night out?


They are working with them to help them secure accommodation. They will provide no more information because, frankly, it's none of our business.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Could I get definitive urbz guidance on the age at which point the following hobbies should have been stopped?
> 
> - reading comics
> - mixing records
> ...



When you looks stupid doing them in public...then you're too old...


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> When you looks stupid doing them in public...then you're too old...


I looked stupid doing most of them when I was 12


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

Some people got it, some people don't....try knitting.


----------



## ringo (Mar 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Old people who skateboard have no 'cool' factor.
> 
> They are the outdoors equivalent of old people who still play with trains sets in their garage...
> 
> ...just look at the joy it brings him...



Fuck off, skaters don't care what you think.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I have noticed a lot more homeless on the streets around London in past few months..



there absolutely are.   i work in highbury and there are so many new regular faces the last few months its scary.  maybe a dozen visible in three blocks, plus half a dozen new sleeping spots that are first-come.  when i started there nearly three years ago there was a regular big issue seller and one regular panhandler.  very sad.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 2, 2015)

can't say that there's anything wrong with model railways as a hobby either. watching a tiny train going in circles seems like no fun to me, but they seem happy and it keeps them off the streets.

edited because the way i somehow managed to write that it looked like fun rather than no fun!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 2, 2015)

What about cycling? At what age does a passion for cycling become uncool, cringe worthy or try hard?
The older skaters are good anyway, keeps a diversity in the sport which might otherwise allow a more egotistical and competitive vibe to creep in (ugh, I said vibe). Malus I would have nobody to perve over if older skateboarders were banned.
Not only do the older ones have more experiences and possibly have quite long careers in skating but they also know how to strap up an ankle or when to call an ambulance in case of serious injury. Skating caretakers, is what they are.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 2, 2015)

I think the trick is not actually giving a fuck whether people think you look stupid or not.  Makes life much easier, healthier and more fun imo.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 2, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> can't say that there's anything wrong with model railways as a hobby either. watching a tiny train going in circles seems like fun to me, but they seem happy and it keeps them off the streets.


But it's the recreational drugs, that's the thing. Viagra use has skyrocketed...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

ringo said:


> Fuck off, skaters don't care what you think.



Is it cos they is rad?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I think the trick is not actually giving a fuck whether people think you look stupid or not.  Makes life much easier, healthier and more fun imo.



I think the trick is to not take everything written on Urban too seriously....

I hadn't realised skaters et al lacked a funny bone....

Anyway....I'm going off to make my Lego Death Star now....the rest of you can ride your serious skateboards off into freecloud, man!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>




If he was hanging about on Stockwell skate park someone woulda called the cops by now....fucking old weirdo!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think the trick is to not take everything written on Urban too seriously....
> 
> I hadn't realised skaters et al lacked a funny bone....
> 
> Anyway....I'm going off to make my Lego Death Star now....the rest of you can ride your serious skateboards off into freecloud, man!



I did get you were joking tbh because from what I know of you I didn't think you'd honestly believe that.. but I do also think it's sad when people don't do stuff because they worry about looking stupid so just wanted to make that point.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I did get you were joking tbh because from what I know of you I didn't think you'd honestly believe that.. but I do also think it's sad when people don't do stuff because they worry about looking stupid so just wanted to make that point.



I was half joking....

....People should do the things they enjoy...I totally believe that.

...I look stoopid when I do this....but I still do it....especially when the venue builds monkey bars for me to climb on....dancing on the DJ booth without making the record jump is an artform y'know!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was half joking....
> 
> ....People should do the things they enjoy...I totally believe that.
> 
> ...I look stoopid when I do this....but I still do it....especially when the venue builds monkey bars for me to climb on....dancing on the DJ booth without making the record jump is an artfrom y'know!!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

I do often wonder if older skateboarders are just catching up cos their Mum wouldn't let them have a board when they were younger...


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>



He looks in poor condition - more like a 75 year old though.
Maybe too many big Macs?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> He looks in poor condition - more like a 75 year old though.
> Maybe too many big Macs?


There is another video of him 5 years later and he looks in great shape and he talks about the spirituality of skateboarding. It changed his life.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 2, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> There is another video of him 5 years later and he looks in great shape and he talks about the spirituality of skateboarding. It changed his life.


Link ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ....dancing on the DJ booth without making the record jump is an artform y'know!!!!



not for the new breed of celebrity laptop dj's


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 2, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Link ?


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 2, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> There is another video of him 5 years later and he looks in great shape and he talks about the spirituality of skateboarding. It changed his life.



That video is actually quite inspiring...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Old people who skateboard have no 'cool' factor.
> 
> They are the outdoors equivalent of old people who still play with trains sets in their garage...
> 
> ...just look at the joy it brings him...





Nanker Phelge said:


> When you looks stupid doing them in public...then you're too old...





Nanker Phelge said:


> Some people got it, some people don't....try knitting.


 I think you young'ens will find that old people don't give a fuck about what we look like.  And knitting is fantabulousa!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was half joking....
> 
> ....People should do the things they enjoy...I totally believe that.
> 
> ...I look stoopid when I do this....but I still do it....especially when the venue builds monkey bars for me to climb on....dancing on the DJ booth without making the record jump is an artform y'know!!!!


 You should try wearing less, if you want to look cool when pole dancing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> You should try wearing less, if you want to look cool when pole dancing



I do on Sundays.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> there absolutely are.   i work in highbury and there are so many new regular faces the last few months its scary.  maybe a dozen visible in three blocks, plus half a dozen new sleeping spots that are first-come.  when i started there nearly three years ago there was a regular big issue seller and one regular panhandler.  very sad.


I noticed this too...plus more people asking for money on overground 
very sad


----------



## Belushi (Mar 2, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> there absolutely are.   i work in highbury and there are so many new regular faces the last few months its scary.  maybe a dozen visible in three blocks, plus half a dozen new sleeping spots that are first-come.  when i started there nearly three years ago there was a regular big issue seller and one regular panhandler.  very sad.



Yeah, I'm seeing more rough sleepers around Kings Cross in the mornings.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Yeah, I'm seeing more rough sleepers around Kings Cross in the mornings.


There's loads round Spitalfields/Bishopsgate too


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I have noticed a lot more homeless on the streets around London in past few months.


I don't know any stats, but it looks as bad as it was in Thatcher's time. I keep hearing about the effect of the benefit changes, from friends who work in housing or with vulnerable people.  Fucking depressing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I don't know any stats, but it looks as bad as it was in Thatcher's time. I keep hearing about the effect of the benefit changes, from friends who work in housing or with vulnerable people.  Fucking depressing.


I think the worst of it was actually in Major's time


----------



## Belushi (Mar 2, 2015)

Rough sleepers are only ever the tip of the iceberg; I bet there's a hell of a lot more overcrowding and people sofa surfing or living in appalling conditions as well.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think you young'ens will find that old people don't give a fuck about what we look like.  And knitting is fantabulousa!



Cos you know how old I am???


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I don't know any stats, but it looks as bad as it was in Thatcher's time. I keep hearing about the effect of the benefit changes, from friends who work in housing or with vulnerable people.  Fucking depressing.



There will be a March for the Homeless on 15th April. This is initiated by grassroots homeless groups across UK and other international cities.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 2, 2015)

37% increase in rough sleepers in London from last year, as far as the closest to reliable stats shows - https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...Sleeping_Statistics_England_-_Autumn_2014.pdf


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There's loads round Spitalfields/Bishopsgate too



And in West End.

There was one guy I used to chat to. He had a spot on Oxford street by a building site. Used to sit there asking for change. Did not bother anyone and not in the way. So few days later I saw his spot had been boarded over clearly to stop him sitting there.

Next time I saw him was in Charing X road. Has a long chat with him. He was in 70s and diabetic. Said the police had moved him on and threatened to arrest him ( the cops crack down on begging every in West end.)

Its not just that people beg on streets its the way they get harassed by the authorities that gets to me. My view is that homeless and begging which is result of the grossly unequal society we live in is not something that the authorities want in public view.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 3, 2015)

I often see rough sleepers on my way to early shifts at work, either in the doorways of shops on Regent Street, or on the steps of All Souls Church.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 3, 2015)

Good use of drone tech.
Stockwell/Brixton Skate Park.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like this lot have given up the ghost,. They haven't been open for ages.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

And that fucking awful sign is still covering up the art deco façade of the old Woolies:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Looks like this lot have given up the ghost,. They haven't been open for ages.
> 
> View attachment 68324



They did have an unusual selection of stuff among the junk including one of these;


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 3, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> 37% increase in rough sleepers in London from last year, as far as the closest to reliable stats shows - https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...Sleeping_Statistics_England_-_Autumn_2014.pdf


 Saw a really small piece about this in yesterdays paper. Obviously not considered big news.  Shame on all our politicians.



Gramsci said:


> There will be a March for the Homeless on 15th April. This is initiated by grassroots homeless groups across UK and other international cities.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

This is pretty bloody good: 
Listen to the excellent March 2015 Brixton BookJam in full


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 3, 2015)

The window display in Morleys again features plastic dogs, gone are the bull breeds and in comes a sheepdog and a jack russell [pictured]


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

First time I've been in the Ritzy after I boycotted the place and it's all changed inside. It's quite swishy.

The wi-fi seems more reliable, but I could do without the non stop screaming babies right next to my lug 'oles.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

What happens at the Document Solution Centre?

 

#needtoknow


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 3, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The window display in Morleys again features plastic dogs, gone are the bull breeds and in comes a sheepdog and a jack russell [pictured]
> 
> 
> View attachment 68335


Considering its a display of handbags, I'm surprised they didn't have handbag dogs


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Looks like this lot have given up the ghost,. They haven't been open for ages.
> 
> View attachment 68324


They were originally on the block where the Satay Gallery now stands.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> And that fucking awful sign is still covering up the art deco façade of the old Woolies:
> 
> View attachment 68325


disgraceful, init. that sucks.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 4, 2015)

Should probably be in the thread for last month, but here's the BBuzz round up for February.


----------



## ringo (Mar 4, 2015)

editor said:


> What happens at the Document Solution Centre?



Looks like one of those data storage places companies pay to have their computer/paper backups stored securely in. Dull legal/regulatory compliance stuff, especially for financial and legal documents.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 4, 2015)

The Ritzy has updated their website and it's shit...


----------



## Tolpuddle (Mar 4, 2015)

editor said:


> What happens at the Document Solution Centre?
> 
> View attachment 68351
> 
> #needtoknow


all those huge reports that are set out at cabinet & council meetings are printed, then most thrown away afterwards.


ringo said:


> Looks like one of those data storage places companies pay to have their computer/paper backups stored securely in. Dull legal/regulatory compliance stuff, especially for financial and legal documents.


 
 not even that interesting, it is where our beloved council print all their copious and fascinating reports that get thrown away after council meetings, usually unread.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2015)

editor said:


> What happens at the Document Solution Centre
> View attachment 68351
> #needtoknow





Tolpuddle said:


> all those huge reports that are set out at cabinet & council meetings are printed, then most thrown away afterwards.
> not even that interesting, it is where our beloved council print all their copious and fascinating reports that get thrown away after council meetings, usually unread.


Seems to be a want of detail here (quoting the Future Brixton website):

The Press Building 
Currently home to Swiss Post who hold the council’s print services contract, this building will be redeveloped for a new café, public space and outdoor seating area, along with cycle storage and changing rooms to encourage more cycling. 

As you can see it will shortly(?) be redeveloped as a much-needed cafe - presumably serving the mini-park to be created at the back of the Town Hall.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Seems to be a want of detail here (quoting the Future Brixton website):
> 
> The Press Building
> Currently home to Swiss Post who hold the council’s print services contract, this building will be redeveloped for a new café, public space and outdoor seating area, along with cycle storage and changing rooms to encourage more cycling.
> ...


Oh another cafe? Thank heavens for that. And what a delightful location too!


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 4, 2015)

Saw this on my way past this morning


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> View attachment 68380
> 
> Saw this on my way past this morning


It's a protest banner, not an actual closing down.
Not yet, at least...


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> View attachment 68380
> 
> Saw this on my way past this morning


Explained here: 
Everything Must Go – Brixton arch trader gives a glimpse of the future if the plans go ahead


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 4, 2015)

Ah nice one, I did wonder, was still half asleep and running late.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2015)

I was feeling a bit down last night and on a whim decided to go along to this - and it really cheered me up: 
















Sing For Your Supper, open mic night at the Queen’s Head, Stockwell – photos


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 4, 2015)

After a 4 year stint, Electric Social on Acre Lane is closing down.
I think they are selling the lease on so it will probably become another bar / venue of sorts with a different, yet vibrant, name.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 4, 2015)

I see they have changed the 'tempory' advert on the Woolworths building. There were two men abseiling down the building and one man up a ladder securing it, at 7am this morning.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> After a 4 year stint, Electric Social on Acre Lane is closing down.
> I think they are selling the lease on so it will probably become another bar / venue of sorts with a different, yet vibrant, name.


That place never really seemed to catch the imagination. I dread to think what will replace it though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 4, 2015)

old time Music Hall celebrity Dan Leno's  gaff at 56 Akerman Road now stands empty and boarded up while the council deliberates on a planning application that would see this house and the white one next door yupped over along with a new build development in the empty land adjacent, I was not optimistic for it's future as a hostel given it's proximity to the swanky new Oval Quarter across the road..........


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> After a 4 year stint, Electric Social on Acre Lane is closing down.
> I think they are selling the lease on so it will probably become another bar / venue of sorts with a different, yet vibrant, name.



i went there in the opening week.  i am only surprised that it lasted this long.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 4, 2015)

Listening to BBC Radio London this morning and on came Cllr Lib Peck leader of Lambeth council
She was talking about childcare issues but at one point in the interview she made a comment about using business rates
to support the kind of business the council wanted to operate in lambeth. by coincidence I was speaking
to the owner of a local business who is quitting the area and selling his premises to property developers
one of the reasons he gave for selling up was the huge amount of business rates he has to pay, in return he
gets a erratic rubbish collection service, I don't know if this type of situation is normal but it struck me as a bit weird
anyway you can listen to the interview on this link, the comment I refer to comes at 1hr 13mins 20 secs
.....
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02k3n7v#auto


----------



## Ol Nick (Mar 4, 2015)

editor said:


> That place never really seemed to catch the imagination. I dread to think what will replace it though.


Not a snooker club, I'll bet.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 4, 2015)

I just stumbled across this:

_http://lambeth.anywhere.me_

See the Zinio item at the top right of the page. It seems that you can subscribe* for free (!)* via Lambeth Libraries and Zinio to dozens of magazines, and not obscure ones either. There's The Economist, New Scientist, National Geographic, Cosmo, Top Gear, Cycling, Esquire, Elle, Marie Claire, Newsweek, NYRoB, Rolling Stone, etc. 

What a great service provided by Lambeth Libraries. And what a shame our elected leaders appear to hate libraries.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2015)

i didn't know that.  could have done with that a few years ago.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 4, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> old time Music Hall celebrity Dan Leno's  gaff at 56 Akerman Road now stands empty and boarded up while the council deliberates on a planning application that would see this house and the white one next door yupped over along with a new build development in the empty land adjacent, I was not optimistic for it's future as a hostel given it's proximity to the swanky new Oval Quarter across the road..........
> 
> View attachment 68391


Liked for the pic of Dan Leno, not the council plans.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 4, 2015)

editor said:


> That place never really seemed to catch the imagination. I dread to think what will replace it though.



4 years is three years longer than any of the previous half dozen incumbents.

That said, the owner was an arse, the bar area always stank of shite and the beer was rubbish, so i'm not surprised really.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> old time Music Hall celebrity Dan Leno's  gaff at 56 Akerman Road now stands empty and boarded up while the council deliberates on a planning application that would see this house and the white one next door yupped over along with a new build development in the empty land adjacent, I was not optimistic for it's future as a hostel given it's proximity to the swanky new Oval Quarter across the road..........
> 
> View attachment 68391




"Sorry, we are not currently accepting comments from the public on this application."   

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...do?activeTab=makeComment&keyVal=NJI71SBO0GI00


----------



## prunus (Mar 4, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> old time Music Hall celebrity Dan Leno's  gaff at 56 Akerman Road now stands empty and boarded up while the council deliberates on a planning application that would see this house and the white one next door yupped over along with a new build development in the empty land adjacent, I was not optimistic for it's future as a hostel given it's proximity to the swanky new Oval Quarter across the road..........
> 
> View attachment 68391




Fucks sake that's criminal. That should be a local monument.


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 4, 2015)

Democratise the Stickies!

The time has surely come for the Loughborough Junction chitter chatter thread to be unstuck from the front page. They've notched up a mere 600 odd comments. Poor show. They need to be a bit more conversational like the good folk of Tulse Hill who keep themselves on the front page through effort and merit rather than favour.

Even the West Norwood people have more chat than Loughborough, clocking in around 900 yet languishing on the bottom of page 2.

Justice for the environs!!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 4, 2015)

editor said:


> "Sorry, we are not currently accepting comments from the public on this application."
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...do?activeTab=makeComment&keyVal=NJI71SBO0GI00



possibly because the site was/is owned by Lambeth council and they are selling/have sold it with planning permission http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s40629/05 Akerman Road.pdf/

(see paragraph 2A)


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 4, 2015)

urbanspaceman said:


> I just stumbled across this:
> 
> _http://lambeth.anywhere.me_
> 
> ...



That's a great find - thanks for letting us know.  Already got a few things downloaded to look at tomorrow.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Listening to BBC Radio London this morning and on came Cllr Lib Peck leader of Lambeth council
> She was talking about childcare issues but at one point in the interview she made a comment about using business rates
> to support the kind of business the council wanted to operate in lambeth. by coincidence I was speaking
> to the owner of a local business who is quitting the area and selling his premises to property developers
> ...


Haven't listened to La Peck (yet) but I thought business rates were set by and collected by central government.
Also businesses have to pay for their own refuse collection (separately) and presumably they are free to choose Biffa etc if Lambeth (i.e.Veolia) are inadequate.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> possibly because the site was/is owned by Lambeth council and they are selling/have sold it with planning permission http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s40629/05 Akerman Road.pdf/
> (see paragraph 2A)


The key to it is this application: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=LFMQSOBO0GL00
made in 2011. There were 47 objections from the public which didn't deter the council from approving it.
The latest applications are just details, based on the 2012 approval.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Haven't listened to La Peck (yet) but I thought business rates were set by and collected by central government.


Rates are set centrally, collected locally, pooled centrally, then redistributed in the from of grants to councils.
(although councils now have the option to keep half of the revenue before sending the rest to central)


----------



## Smick (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone who wants them, don't forget Super Furry Animals tickets today.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2015)

I got mine 
(for Friday, they've added a Saturday gig now)


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2015)

Review here: 
Brixton Wahaca review – tasty food at a fairly reasonable price in an un-Brixton environment


----------



## technical (Mar 5, 2015)

Got my SFA tickets as well - slightly more expensive than I thought they would be, but then its been quite a while since I saw a gig at the Academy.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The key to it is this application:





CH1 said:


> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=LFMQSOBO0GL00
> made in 2011. There were 47 objections from the public which didn't deter the council from approving it.
> The latest applications are just details, based on the 2012 approval.


http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pl-buildings-local-list.pdf

The building was classified as a Grade B listed building in 2012 as well
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pl-buildings-local-list.pdf
it seems a bit odd that the council would list it, and grant permission to alter it especially considering the public objections and the fact it's in a conservation area.........
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pl-buildings-local-list.pdf


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2015)

Local Listing carries next to zero legal weight


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 5, 2015)

Road works alert. The junctions near the Oval tube station, along the side of Kennington Park including the end of Brixton Road, will be 'improved' so expect extensive road works and traffic chaos, from 22nd march - for the rest of the year! 
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/improvements-and-projects/oval-triangle
I work right in the middle of the area tfl are advising us to avoid, arrgh!.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2015)

No need for the scare quote round improved. They really are improving these junctions.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Road works alert. The junctions near the Oval tube station, along the side of Kennington Park including the end of Brixton Road, will be 'improved' so expect extensive road works and traffic chaos, from 22nd march - for the rest of the year!
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/improvements-and-projects/oval-triangle
> I work right in the middle of the area tfl are advising us to avoid, arrgh!.



The works look promising for cyclists. It's not the most dangerous junction but still quite hairy for newcomer cyclists.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 5, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> View attachment 68380
> 
> Saw this on my way past this morning


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MissL (Mar 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Looks like this lot have given up the ghost,. They haven't been open for ages.
> 
> View attachment 68324


thank god. i have never met a man as rude as the man that ran that shop. and it was a shit shop


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2015)

Another accidental artwork/flytip in the area
[apologies for picture quality]


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> old time Music Hall celebrity Dan Leno's  gaff at 56 Akerman Road now stands empty and boarded up while the council deliberates on a planning application that would see this house and the white one next door yupped over along with a new build development in the empty land adjacent, I was not optimistic for it's future as a hostel given it's proximity to the swanky new Oval Quarter across the road..........
> 
> View attachment 68391


My Nan reckons she can remember the legend of Dan Leno - even though he died a good 15 years before she was born  

But he was apparently a really well known figure. I lived just round the corner for quite a while: it's one of the few genuine blue plaques in Lambeth. I did object to some planning applications there a while back. It was a hostel iirc, housing some pretty challenging ex-offenders. Never any trouble though. I wonder where they've all gone now…away from the new flats….


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2015)

I love this little home made bench. It feels like a beacon of normality and kindness in amongst the relentless dash for cash and greed that has infested the area.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2015)

Free party night tonight at the Albert. And it's free


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2015)

Last night on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2015)

The moon last night was gorgeous...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 6, 2015)

A couple of BBuzz stories:

Lambeth Council looking at reviewing the charges for bulk waste removal. Currently it is £20 for four items. Plus the possibility of private firms to track down fly tippers.

And £99k for Brixton Advice Centre, Railton Road. It represents a 7% drop in previous funding.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2015)

Some Brixton pics: 












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/...-brixton-tube-and-other-brixton-night-photos/


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 7, 2015)

Currently having a pint of ColdharbourLager in the new Beer Hive Brewery, Loughborough Junction. It's really good. Though at 5.5% I need to limit myself.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 7, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Currently having a pint of ColdharbourLager in the new Beer Hive Brewery, Loughborough Junction. It's really good. Though at 5.5% I need to limit myself.


have not heard of this place - do tell us more. Do they have lots of real beer? can I afford to get drunk there?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 7, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> have not heard of this place - do tell us more. Do they have lots of real beer? can I afford to get drunk there?



http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/...o-operative-brewery-in-loughborough-junction/

It's this place. Open til 6pm today and hopefully every Saturday from now on. Pint of lager was £4 but a 4 bottle carry-out could be had for a tenner.


----------



## chillum86 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted yet but I heard from a good authority that the Electric Social has been bought by Colombo Group. 
They own XOYO in Shoreditch and the Nest in Dalston, both full on club venues, as well as a few other trendy all purpose pub/bar/cub places. It'll be interesting to see what they do with it.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't miss our very own Floetic Lara from Brixton on The Voice tonight!


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2015)

chillum86 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but I heard from a good authority that the Electric Social has been bought by Colombo Group.
> They own XOYO in Shoreditch and the Nest in Dalston, both full on club venues, as well as a few other trendy all purpose pub/bar/cub places. It'll be interesting to see what they do with it.


That's exactly what I think. They were interviewing staff for a 'new Brixton venue' recently.  I heard that they were looking to open up a new Blues Kitchen rather than a full on club.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 7, 2015)

editor said:


> That's exactly what I think. They were interviewing staff for a 'new Brixton venue' recently.  I heard that they were looking to open up a new Blues Kitchen rather than a full on club.



That's what I also heard.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Review here:
> Brixton Wahaca review – tasty food at a fairly reasonable price in an un-Brixton environment



A friend of mine had birthday food and drink there a couple of weeks ago. 

So went in there for first time. 

They did have save the shops posters in the window and the locally brewed ale. So marks for trying. 

Apart from that if you want the genuine South American experience there are other places to go for street food. Such as the South American market/ food place in Popes road. 

I agree with the title un Brixton environment. I do not usually eat out as its pricey. But I would not go there again. My birthday friend used to live in Brixton years ago and used the Railway. So she was curious to see what had happened to the old Bradys

The staff were friendly and helpful. It was a busy Friday evening and the staff were on top of it. No complaints there. 

But it just felt like another bland type of themed restaurant that you could find anywhere. Clearly appeals to a youngish hip crowd. So there ambience and decor work. But I could not help but not get the feeling that it, like a lot of the West End now, was a bit soulless.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

You can donate blood at Lambeth Town Hall today. All the slots are usually booked up in advance but if you don't mind a small wait you can get a walk-in appointment.
Good selection of crisps and biscuits to be had afterwards too...


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 9, 2015)

The queues at Brixton Tube made London Live today:
http://www.londonlive.co.uk/news/2015-03-09/caught-in-the-queues-at-brixton-station-here-s-why


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 9, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> The queues at Brixton Tube made London Live today:
> http://www.londonlive.co.uk/news/2015-03-09/caught-in-the-queues-at-brixton-station-here-s-why


They say there's no such thing as bad publicity...

On the plus side, it might dissuade more hipsters from moving here.


----------



## T & P (Mar 9, 2015)

*"Tube-wankers!"*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> You can donate blood at Lambeth Town Hall today. All the slots are usually booked up in advance but if you don't mind a small wait you can get a walk-in appointment.
> Good selection of crisps and biscuits to be had afterwards too...



Is this for the Blood Transfusion Service, or are some of the councillors peckish?


----------



## Twattor (Mar 9, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> The queues at Brixton Tube made London Live today:
> http://www.londonlive.co.uk/news/2015-03-09/caught-in-the-queues-at-brixton-station-here-s-why



Mustn't let the facts get in the way of a story.  The queues are due to the escalator works; nothing to do with ticket hall closures (although it does seem foolish to attempt them at the same time).

Shoddy reporting really.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> They were interviewing staff for a 'new Brixton venue' recently.  I heard that they were looking to open up a new Blues Kitchen rather than a full on club.


That's exactly what's needed, another burger/bbq restaurant chain selling fat and sugar


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That's exactly what's needed, another burger/bbq restaurant chain selling fat and sugar


Ah, but it's trendier, higher priced fat and sugar these days!


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> have not heard of this place - do tell us more. Do they have lots of real beer? can I afford to get drunk there?


I went there on Saturday. It was really nice, very friendly, in an arch. Hardly representative of the local community but pleasant, not wanky. There was a nice friendly cat wandering around and we sat outside in the sunshine. It's not cheap, but it's no more expensive than say the Albert. 

If you want to get drunk for not much £ I recommend the Crown And Sceptre on Brixton Hill. Half the price of most other local pubs, old skool Brixton crowd, my favourite pub in the area now the Grosvenor is closed *sob*.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Mustn't let the facts get in the way of a story.  The queues are due to the escalator works; nothing to do with ticket hall closures (although it does seem foolish to attempt them at the same time).
> 
> Shoddy reporting really.


Silly numpties who are perfectly capable of walking or cycling but would rather pay extortionate prices to queue to stand in a tube like sardines deserve all they get. [emoji12]


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2015)

BoxRoom said:


> The queues at Brixton Tube made London Live today:
> http://www.londonlive.co.uk/news/2015-03-09/caught-in-the-queues-at-brixton-station-here-s-why





Twattor said:


> Mustn't let the facts get in the way of a story.  The queues are due to the escalator works; nothing to do with ticket hall closures (although it does seem foolish to attempt them at the same time). Shoddy reporting really.


Although the short written explanation on the website approximates to the truth, the reporter repeatedly talks about ticket machines being closed - which isn't true - is it?


----------



## technical (Mar 10, 2015)

Ticket machines are of course still in use. 

You only have to queue if you want to get on the tube between say 8.15 and 8.45.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 10, 2015)

han said:


> Silly numpties who are perfectly capable of walking or cycling but would rather pay extortionate prices to queue to stand in a tube like sardines deserve all they get. [emoji12]


I wandered past the massive queue this morning and noticed how glum all the hipsters on their way to their city jobs looked. Clearly what was missing was something to raise their sullen spirits, such as a rousing sing-along! Perhaps the crowd control people could get the ball rolling with a hearty rendition of "Kum bay ya, my Lord". Before you know it, everyone will be joining in & will have completely forgotten about being late for work.


----------



## duncanlaw (Mar 10, 2015)

<ed: see thread in Noticeboard forum>


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

duncanlaw said:


> <removed>


This is getting a bit spammy now. You already have your thread in the Brixton Noticeboard forum. That is enough.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 10, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> I wandered past the massive queue this morning and noticed how glum all the hipsters on their way to their city jobs looked. Clearly what was missing was something to raise their sullen spirits, such as a rousing sing-along! Perhaps the crowd control people could get the ball rolling with a hearty rendition of "Kum bay ya, my Lord". Before you know it, everyone will be joining in & will have completely forgotten about being late for work.



Is the preacher with the megaphone still outside the station in the mornings?


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 10, 2015)

'Hipsters and their city jobs'

I do love how this boards definition of a 'hipster' is any person under the age of 35.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 10, 2015)

It's the hair that's the giveaway not the age


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Is the preacher with the megaphone still outside the station in the mornings?


The same guy who's always there is still there, but he doesn't need a megaphone 
(incredible stamina that man)


----------



## Pinggoombah (Mar 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The same guy who's always there is still there, but he doesn't need a megaphone
> (incredible stamina that man)


But have you ever listened to what he's saying? He's completely incoherent. He might as well not bother.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2015)

Pinggoombah said:


> But have you ever listened to what he's saying? He's completely incoherent. He might as well not bother.


I used to live over the shops on the other side of the road, so I know his patter _very well. _There used to be a woman who would just scream her sermon at the top of her voice. Completely unintelligible apart from the odd JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESUUUSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Free party night tonight at the Albert. And it's free


Was it fun?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Was it fun?


It was great fun, thanks. And we're back on Friday


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2015)

What music do you play?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> What music do you play?


Whatever we chuffing well like!  We go with the crowd, but we usually play a party mix of ska, dance, drum and bass, r'n'r, punk and skiffle and some of my obscure stuff thrown in.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Whatever we chuffing well like!  We go with the crowd, but we usually play a party mix of ska, dance, drum and bass, r'n'r, punk and skiffle and some of my obscure stuff thrown in.


I'm coming down! I haven't heard d and b being played in a long while.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I'm coming down! I haven't heard d and b being played in a long while.


Don't expect world class DJing. We do this for fun!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 10, 2015)

That's the best intit?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 10, 2015)

A new 'public realm' for Brixton.

Don't get too excited. It's just a spruce up of the back of the cop shop and towards the Canterbury Arms and the impending new gentrified block. Nice bit of Effra themed artwork proposed though. Very psychogeographic with the old river running underneath.







The consultation seems a little odd. It opened today, and ends on 21 March.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 10, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> A new 'public realm' for Brixton.
> 
> Don't get too excited. It's just a spruce up of the back of the cop shop and towards the Canterbury Arms and the impending new gentrified block. Nice bit of Effra themed artwork proposed though. Very psychogeographic with the old river running underneath.
> 
> ...


is that a wishing well in the middle


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 10, 2015)

han said:


> I went there on Saturday. It was really nice, very friendly, in an arch. Hardly representative of the local community but pleasant, not wanky. There was a nice friendly cat wandering around and we sat outside in the sunshine. It's not cheap, but it's no more expensive than say the Albert.
> 
> If you want to get drunk for not much £ I recommend the Crown And Sceptre on Brixton Hill. Half the price of most other local pubs, old skool Brixton crowd, my favourite pub in the area now the Grosvenor is closed *sob*.


Albert is shocking expensive last time I went it was £4.90 for a pint of draught IPA - ouch!
We had lunch in the C&S recently, food and a pint each for roughly the cost of 2 beers in the Albert.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Albert is shocking expensive last time I went it was £4.90 for a pint of draught IPA - ouch!


You paid £4.90 for a pint of regular IPA in the Albert? Or do you mean that Punk IPA premium shite?


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm currently drinking a very quaffable Devils Backbone in The Beehive (5.1%, £2.99 a pint) while watching a totally amazing Champions League game.... Is this one of the situations some of you refer to as 'made of win' ?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2015)

editor said:


> You paid £4.90 for a pint of regular IPA in the Albert? Or do you mean that Punk IPA premium shite?


The sad thing is that both Punk IPA and Greene King are served there with added gas in my experience. I think it is Punk IPA which is £4.90 - ordinary IPA is probably more like £3.90.

Wetherspoons beer festival coming on 13th March I beleive. (£2.20 per pint promised for all festival ales in the Beehive)


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2015)

shifting gears said:


> I'm currently drinking a very quaffable Devils Backbone in The Beehive (5.1%, £2.99 a pint) while watching a totally amazing Champions League game.... Is this one of the situations some of you refer to as 'made of win' ?


Most Urbanites find they lack empathy for the Beehive - too blokey, too old, carpet too dirty, too unfriendy....
Personally I think it's quite rough and ready, but that is what I want. Obviously for you the football is an advantage. I find the TV the one weak point. They often show repeats of afternoon horse races from earlier in the day on William Hill TV, which I find infuriating, and when they have anything else on quite often they don't switch the subtitles on.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Most Urbanites find they lack empathy for the Beehive - too blokey, too old, carpet too dirty, too unfriendy....
> Personally I think it's quite rough and ready, but that is what I want. Obviously for you the football is an advantage. I find the TV the one weak point. They often show repeats of afternoon horse races from earlier in the day on William Hill TV, which I find infuriating, and when they have anything else on quite often they don't switch the subtitles on.



Well I've just been sharing a word or two with a couple of old Caribbean fellas who were similarly gobsmacked at the match which unfolded and while the carpet looks grubby to some extent I'd rather go with 'homely'... Think I'll have one for the road


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The sad thing is that both Punk IPA and Greene King are served there with added gas in my experience. I think it is Punk IPA which is £4.90 - ordinary IPA is probably more like £3.90.
> 
> Wetherspoons beer festival coming on 13th March I beleive. (£2.20 per pint promised for all festival ales in the Beehive)



The _cheapest_ draught IPA was nearly £5, and one of them was well over £5 - I made them tell me how much each of them was.
They no longer had _any_ Green King ale on tap - only in bottles 
This was a couple of weeks ago


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> The _cheapest_ draught IPA was nearly £5, and one of them was well over £5 - I made them tell me how much each of them was.
> They no longer had _any_ Green King ale on tap - only in bottles
> This was a couple of weeks ago


It's bizarre that a company which once traded on brewing real ale at reasonable prices has decided not to sell their own beer in their Brixton outlet.

I wonder how much is down to the manager, and how much "area managers"?

According to internet reviews the Greene King pub the Tankard in Walworth Road is/was cheap. Might check it out one day out of curiosity to see the comparison.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The sad thing is that both Punk IPA and Greene King are served there with added gas in my experience. I think it is Punk IPA which is £4.90 - ordinary IPA is probably more like £3.90.
> 
> Wetherspoons beer festival coming on 13th March I beleive. (£2.20 per pint promised for all festival ales in the Beehive)


I think we'll be heading out of Brixton to any other spoons then.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think we'll be heading out of Brixton to any other spoons then.


Luckily, that's not much of a hardship, with the Fox on the Hill on a direct bus route from your neck of the woods.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2015)

oops, wrong thread.

Bloody splitters


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think we'll be heading out of Brixton to any other spoons then.


All the Wetherspoons will be on Festival (including Crown & Sceptre, Fox on the Hill) from 13th-31st March approx. It's their equivalent of Lidl specials.


----------



## T & P (Mar 10, 2015)

aussw9 said:


> 'Hipsters and their city jobs'. I do love how this boards definition of a 'hipster' is any person under the age of 35 with a daytime job.


Corrected it for you.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 11, 2015)

CH1 said:


> All the Wetherspoons will be on Festival (including Crown & Sceptre, Fox on the Hill) from 13th-31st March approx. It's their equivalent of Lidl specials.



You're never more than a couple of weeks away from a Wetherspoons beer festival.  They had one in C&S a couple of weeks ago, although they didn't have anything below 5%.  One of them was a decent mild, though, which is always nice to find.

Main problem with Wetherspoons is that (with occasional exceptions) their beers are generally uninspiring best bitters and amber ales. I grew up on those. In these halcyon days of the rebirth of brewing I like to try something a bit more adventurous. Ideally at about 3.6%!


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2015)

They definitely keep their ciders better than anywhere else I've drank. The tastiest Stowford Press in South London is to be had at the Crown and Sceptre.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Mar 11, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> A new 'public realm' for Brixton.
> 
> Don't get too excited. It's just a spruce up of the back of the cop shop and towards the Canterbury Arms and the impending new gentrified block. Nice bit of Effra themed artwork proposed though. Very psychogeographic with the old river running underneath.
> 
> ...


 
I think it's nice, the tree suddenly has leaves on it, will they be there all year?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 11, 2015)

http://news.sky.com/story/1442551/was-man-murdered-for-exposing-paedophile-ring

Grim


----------



## CH1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lord James Palumbo is currently on London Live complaining that politicians are too partisan and incompetent.

One rather formed the impression that he received his life peerage from the Lib Dems as a result of large donations to the party - and the donations were made on account of his business interests (Ministry of Sound).

Wonder if the interview will stray into that?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 11, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> A new 'public realm' for Brixton.



Your link is broken btw.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 11, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Your link is broken btw.



Now fixed - ta.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 11, 2015)

Dan U said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1442551/was-man-murdered-for-exposing-paedophile-ring
> 
> Grim



This needs a thread of its own, titled, Lambeth Paedophile Abuse Inquiry or Cover-up'.  editor, could you do that please?


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2015)

shygirl said:


> This needs a thread of its own, titled, Lambeth Paedophile Abuse Inquiry or Cover-up'.  editor, could you do that please?


Can you do it  please - I'm on a deadline here!


----------



## shygirl (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, just started a new thread, will try to merge this link.   Good luck with deadline!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 11, 2015)

shygirl said:


> This needs a thread of its own, titled, Lambeth Paedophile Abuse Inquiry or Cover-up'.  editor, could you do that please?



Yeah I did think that but was v rushed when I posted it this morning. I suspect people like ViolentPanda will have stuff to say given they have been around the borough a long time and have posted about this kind of stuff before.


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2015)

Coming up: Public meeting tonight: Save Our Libraries, 7pm, 11th March at Brixton Library


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 11, 2015)

CH1 said:


> All the Wetherspoons will be on Festival (including Crown & Sceptre, Fox on the Hill) from 13th-31st March approx. It's their equivalent of Lidl specials.


 Just had a pint of Ruddles "real ale" at the Beehive for £1.99. It reminded me of Watney's Red Barrel but at less than £1 per unit of alcohol, it's a bargain.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 12, 2015)

Power cut round sw2 / se24

Should be back at 4according to website 

And I had just frozen a load of mince


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 12, 2015)

SW9 has full power.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 12, 2015)

Back now here too. 

Mince safe!


----------



## Ms T (Mar 12, 2015)

Am pleased to announce that Patrick, of Bookmongers fame, is back. Just saw him in the park with his dog Rosa.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh, this is priceless: Trapped inside a Brixton shop for 16 hours: Brixton’s hapless urban explorers


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, this is priceless: Trapped inside a Brixton shop for 16 hours: Brixton’s hapless urban explorers



brilliant!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh, this is priceless: Trapped inside a Brixton shop for 16 hours: Brixton’s hapless urban explorers



LOL


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 12, 2015)

TEDxBrixton event at Impact Hub next Wednesday - live screenings from the main Vancouver event.

£12 a ticket for the evening - a little pricey for my liking.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Coming up: Public meeting tonight: Save Our Libraries, 7pm, 11th March at Brixton Library



I got there around half seven.

Well attended. A few observations of the meeting


Several people pointed out that the library budget is not that large in the overall budget for the Council. So it would not save much money to close libraries.

People must not allow Council to blackmail them into supporting cuts to library service. (ie the Council saying that if you oppose library cuts then something else must be cut instead.)

The "consultation" process was skewed to getting the answers the Council wants.

Putting library type services into non library buildings run by volunteers to make up for cuts and sell off of library must be opposed. ie the Rec.

That when the Council says it wants "affordable" culture/ recreation for people this should mean free. As for many that is the only way it can be affordable. Lambeth has a lot of people who are not well off.

A lot of speeches by representatives of various political groups- Left Unity, TUSC and Unions. Some went on to long but its interesting to see different angle on issues rather then the Labour Group one. All of them had strong local ties and were not just there to score points. Strong message is that cuts should be opposed.

Pointed out that the Council, When Steve Reed was leader, had said there would be no library closures.

Also present were other local groups representing senior citizens and friends of library groups etc.

The lady representing the senior citizen group gave a particularly good speech. She said that the libraries were important for older people. Gave them somewhere warm to go and access to books. That they were not only opposing cuts and sell offs for themselves but for future generations.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I got there around half seven.
> 
> Well attended. A few observations of the meeting
> 
> ...


We've got a full report coming up on Buzz in the morning too.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 13, 2015)

I was at the opening night of the Affordable Art Fair in Battersea Park last night and was interested to hear them announce the charity beneficiaries this year are CoolTan Arts, a mental health charity. 

I had a look at their website and they started in the Cooltan squat. Just as an fyi like as I know some of you are interested in all things CoolTan


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2015)

If Cooltan opened up today it'd be hailed a hipster horror show!!!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 13, 2015)

I noted this morning that we seem to have new route masters running through Brixton on the 109 & 415 routes


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If Cooltan opened up today it'd be hailed a hipster horror show!!!


Except it wouldn't because it was always driven by grass roots politics and campaigning, not trendy fashion.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, that's the cable ties sorted, at least, I think.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 13, 2015)

Cowley Road in Brixton has the slowest internet in London.
http://www.london24.com/news/london..._has_the_slowest_internet_in_london_1_3988163


----------



## Gniewosz (Mar 13, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> (ie the Council saying that if you oppose library cuts then something else must be cut instead.)



Maybe they could consider cutting the councillors' salaries and allowances ;-)  In the spirit of the co-operative council, should they not also be volunteers in the true sense?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 13, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Does anyone know where you can get small cable ties locally please?
> 
> Also, would please you get me a packet (I'll refund the cost, of course) and bring them to me today?  (Tulse Hill edge of Brockwell Park).  Sorry, VP's just realised that there aren't quite enough.



how many do you need?  I have some here and I'm off to the park shortly with the nipper so could drop some to you.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 13, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> how many do you need?  I have some here and I'm off to the park shortly with the nipper so could drop some to you.


Crisis over - Dexter's on the case   (had only just heard).  But thank you for the offer, much appreciated.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Maybe they could consider cutting the councillors' salaries and allowances ;-)  In the spirit of the co-operative council, should they not also be volunteers in the true sense?


Believe it or not Councillors' allowances were only introduced so working class people could afford to stand for office.
It has now degenerated into another income for professional people.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Except it wouldn't because it was always driven by grass roots politics and campaigning, not trendy fashion.



Then it was, I know, but today??? It'd grass roots fashion, champagning and trendy politics?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Then it wasn't, I know, but today??? It'd grass roots fashion, champagning and trendy politics?


I don't think the Occupy movement is totally Mexico hipster, neither are the housing/anti cuts movements I've been on. I'd say they're closest to the Cooltan ethos.


----------



## se5 (Mar 13, 2015)

I see Brixton town centre is one of eight areas to have a 20mph speed limit imposed by Boris - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-31852290 

Not sure how much traffic would actually be travelling over 20 for much of the day anyway given the congestion


----------



## colacubes (Mar 13, 2015)

se5 said:


> I see Brixton town centre is one of eight areas to have a 20mph speed limit imposed by Boris - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-31852290
> 
> Not sure how much traffic would actually be travelling over 20 for much of the day anyway given the congestion



Yeah, I spotted that the other day.  Tbf at the weekend people do tend to speed through.  You can't get above 20mph the rest of the week though


----------



## Greebo (Mar 13, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Yeah, I spotted that the other day.  Tbf at the weekend people do tend to speed through.  You can't get above 20mph the rest of the week though


A bit like the difference between Tulse Hill (the road) during the day and the very small hours.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 13, 2015)

se5 said:


> I see Brixton town centre is one of eight areas to have a 20mph speed limit imposed by Boris - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-31852290
> 
> Not sure how much traffic would actually be travelling over 20 for much of the day anyway given the congestion


People are always speeding down Railton Rd, otoh, despite all the traffic calming measures.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Then it was, I know, but today??? It'd grass roots fashion, champagning and trendy politics?


For the mentally ill?!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone know why that police bus that has been infront of the Ritzy all week - is it always closed up? What's it for?


----------



## ringo (Mar 13, 2015)

We decided last night it was just to put on a show. We'd been to Brixton Village and seen loads of pleece on bikes and in cars, reckon they've upped their presence to look after all the non Brixtonites coming in to eat /drink /spend. 
Pain in the arse when you're trying to have a quick spliff, not troubling anyone like.


----------



## wjh (Mar 13, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone know why that police bus that has been infront of the Ritzy all week - is it always closed up? What's it for?



I guess it's a mobile CCTV installation,  there are a couple of cameras on the roof.  One pointing to the area in front of KFC, the other into Windrush Sq.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 13, 2015)

Going for a night out in Brixton for the first time in a long long time. Just tried to book at table at Fujiyama, only to be told they now don't accept bookings for less than eight people. 

Is this the norm in nu-Brixton now? They expect you to turn up and queue? Is there anywhere decent to eat that does take bookings?

Very disappointed. I was looking forward to going back to Fujiyama.


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 13, 2015)

han said:


> Silly numpties who are perfectly capable of walking or cycling but would rather pay extortionate prices to queue to stand in a tube like sardines deserve all they get. [emoji12]





han said:


> I went there on Saturday. It was really nice, very friendly, in an arch. Hardly representative of the local community but pleasant, not wanky. There was a nice friendly cat wandering around and we sat outside in the sunshine. It's not cheap, but it's no more expensive than say the Albert.
> 
> If you want to get drunk for not much £ I recommend the Crown And Sceptre on Brixton Hill. Half the price of most other local pubs, old skool Brixton crowd, my favourite pub in the area now the Grosvenor is closed *sob*.


See also the hand in hand and sultan


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2015)

se5 said:


> I see Brixton town centre is one of eight areas to have a 20mph speed limit imposed by Boris - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-31852290
> 
> Not sure how much traffic would actually be travelling over 20 for much of the day anyway given the congestion



TFL can set limits on the main roads. Its up to the Council on other roads.  

Islington Council has done this already.

Lambeth Council I am not clear about. It has an aspiration to a limit. 

Green Party have been critical of Lambeth for not implementing one.



> The latest figures show that more people are dying in Lambeth from road traffic collisions than anywhere else in London, making it London’s deadliest borough.  Lambeth also has the second worst figures for serious injuries.



It looks like TFL under Boris have decided to get on with it even if Lambeth under Labour are not.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> People are always speeding down Railton Rd, otoh, despite all the traffic calming measures.



I have noticed that as well.

Was turning off Old street into Islington 20mph road behind a police car which slowed down. Realised it was going at 30mph. No one else who drives down that road bothers with the limit.

Seems to me that roads in central London are getting more and more congested. At any clear stretch, as in Railton road , the cars put there foot down.

It does do my head in cycling around central London. 20mph limit is good idea but drivers regard it as an imposition. The pace of life in London makes people rush around. A lot of delivery drivers, for example, are under pressure to cut corners to deliver quickly.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 13, 2015)

When I'm driving, I do observe the speed limit and am regularly overtaken!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2015)

ringo said:


> We decided last night it was just to put on a show. We'd been to Brixton Village and seen loads of pleece on bikes and in cars,



The Police on bikes only come out when its not raining. I see a lot in West End now that the weather has improved. Not sure what they do when its to cold for them. Sit in the station polishing there bikes?

Had a chat with a cop on a bike a few days ago and he was sweating to catch me up. They have to wear all this gear. Apart from cycling around annoying people I am not sure what the point of them is.

I had one behind me all the way down Holborn to Cheapside. He caught me up on the lights. Tried to say I had run the lights a way back. Which I had not as I knew he was behind me. Spoilt his day.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2015)

There's been a nasty looking accident outside the town hall. Quite a few ambulances and what looked like someone getting cpr


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2015)

Ms T said:


> When I'm driving, I do observe the speed limit and am regularly overtaken!



Back in the day (well, the eighties!), when I used to ride motorcycles, I always did so at the speed limit, *and* ALWAYS took a dominant lane position, rather than riding on the inside or outside. This meant that drivers *couldn't* overtake me without shifting fully into the opposing lane, and boy did a lot of them make a right old fuss about me making them keep to the speed limit!


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I have noticed that as well.
> 
> Was turning off Old street into Islington 20mph road behind a police car which slowed down. Realised it was going at 30mph. No one else who drives down that road bothers with the limit.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind city-wide 20 mph limits if they are changeable according to traffic conditions- just like on the M25 and other roads. But a blanket 20 mph limit on all roads at all times would be both excessive and unjustified on many roads and at many times.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 16, 2015)

T & P said:


> I wouldn't mind city-wide 20 mph limits if they are changeable according to traffic conditions- just like on the M25 and other roads. But a blanket 20 mph limit on all roads at all times would be both excessive and unjustified on many roads and at many times.



The speed limits on Motorways are a different issue. No pedestrians or cyclists on motorways.

The 20mph limit is for built up areas. Its to make it safer at all times.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2015)

The Bio Bus that runs on human poo is coming into service in London and Brixton residents will among the first to take a ride on the Number two.


----------



## se5 (Mar 16, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Lambeth Council I am not clear about. It has an aspiration to a limit.
> http://lambeth.greenparty.org.uk/news/2014/12/04/lambeth’s-‘go-slow’-on-20mph-limit/



According to this http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2015/02/20mph-for-all-lambeth-roads-by-august.html it will be brought in across Lambeth over the summer but I havent seen any of the consultation/ road traffic orders that would be required to bring it in


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2015)

I popped into that new Sovereign Loss cocktail bar on the weekend. I'm not a cocktail bar kind of person, but was impressed by its lack of pretension. It felt a bit like the old Tongue and Groove, and the staff were super friendly and welcoming. It's free to get in too.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 16, 2015)

JF Grocers on Brixton Road have had their alcohol licence revoked.
"Spirits sold with fake HMRC duty labels, alcohol sold to 15 yr old", according to Lambeth Council.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> We've got a full report coming up on Buzz in the morning too.



Good report on the save our libraries meeting. 

I missed the first half an hour so useful to read this.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone know a brixton shop or cafe that sells aeropress filters?

I know, middle class dilemmas....


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 17, 2015)

I think federation might. 

Vaguely remember seeing them selling aeropress a while ago but I haven't been in in ages and am not entirely sure what aeropress is so this is not a copper bottomed recommendation!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

Maybe Morley's.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 17, 2015)

My neighbours (we have an email group) are all keen to object to the proposed refurbishment of Lansdown SEN school, which seems particularly mean spirited to me. It's not the prettiest planned building I've ever seen, and I'd suggest they tone down the funky colours a bit, but the tone of disgust that it might include - GASP - a community centre! seems harsh. Plus moaning about increased traffic when none of them drive anyway - you live in zone 2, ffs. The poor kids are freezing in shitty temporary buildings at the moment.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 17, 2015)

BoomBurger license application.........................
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1838.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> BoomBurger license application.........................
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1838.pdf


So what's yr view on it then? I was being encouraged to object on principle, but on the other hand it seems located in a relatively low stressed location.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2015)

If you want some brilliant fun today get yourself along to the Canterbury for St Patrick's Day celebrations. Its free (naturally) once you can get past Brian so wear something green. It will kick off about now.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> If you want some brilliant fun today get yourself along to the Canterbury for St Patrick's Day celebrations. Its free (naturally) once you can get past Brian so wear something green. It will kick off about now.


Got any more details - I'll give it a plug on Buzz (if appropriate)


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

CH1 said:


> So what's yr view on it then? I was being encouraged to object on principle, but on the other hand it seems located in a relatively low stressed location.


I imagine the arrival of this well-heeled entrepreneurial business will contribute to the same kind of rent-raising knock on effect as the same kind of businesses had in Brixton Village. With the eviction/refurbishment of the arches coming up, I'd venture that Brixton Station Road will soon be unrecognisable (and unaffordable) to many of its current shoppers.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I imagine the arrival of this well-heeled entrepreneurial business will contribute to the same kind of rent-raising knock on effect as the same kind of businesses had in Brixton Village. With the eviction/refurbishment of the arches coming up, I'd venture that Brixton Station Road will soon be unrecognisable (and unaffordable) to many of its current shoppers.


It is the arches where there a proper policy needs to be hammered out. Retaining retail etc.

In the Boomburger case - the place was a fried chicken shop previously - hence no planning application needed, only a licensing application.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

CH1 said:


> It is the arches where there a proper policy needs to be hammered out. Retaining retail etc.
> 
> In the Boomburger case - the place was a fried chicken shop previously - hence no planning application needed, only a licensing application.


That area round the Brixton Station Road represents one of the last bits of Brixton that retains anything of an authentic air. I don't think it'll stay that way for much longer.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 17, 2015)

It will now be a £9 Burger joint.
http://www.boomburger.co.uk/
I do not understand why anyone would spend £9 on a burger.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> It will now be a £9 Burger joint.
> http://www.boomburger.co.uk/
> I do not understand why anyone would spend £9 on a burger.


Perhaps it will be the proprietor's well heeled pals. The public school educated Mr JoshyBOOM appears to be awfully well off.


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2015)

If it is of decent quality, £9 for a burger is great value. In fact, it is one of the cheapest main courses one could buy in any restaurant, anywhere. Certainly more affordable than the overwhelming majority of restaurant types available in Brixton and elsewhere.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Perhaps it will be the proprietor's well heeled pals. The public school educated Mr JoshyBOOM appears to be awfully well off.



Ha!, his facebook page gives quite a diferent background to his Boom Burger story of "Jamaican born, Josh spent his early life on the sandy shores of Montego Bay, raised on the vibrant Caribbean flavours conjured up by the family cook, Auntie Sharon, her barbecue continually sizzling with freshly-caught fish and jerk chicken."


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Got any more details - I'll give it a plug on Buzz (if appropriate)


Not really - it will kick off during the afternoon and last until late with music and it's just friendly and good fun. Its likely to be the last one


----------



## peterkro (Mar 17, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> JF Grocers on Brixton Road have had their alcohol licence revoked.
> "Spirits sold with fake HMRC duty labels, alcohol sold to 15 yr old", according to Lambeth Council.


Just a matter of info is JF grocers the one almost opposite the police station or the one a bit further down,I don't live in Brixton anymore but the second one I know several people involved.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 17, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Just a matter of info is JF grocers the one almost opposite the police station or the one a bit further down,I don't live in Brixton anymore but the second one I know several people involved.


Yep, opposite the police station, next door to the payday loans


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Ha!, his facebook page gives quite a diferent background to his Boom Burger story of "Jamaican born, Josh spent his early life on the sandy shores of Montego Bay, raised on the vibrant Caribbean flavours conjured up by the family cook, Auntie Sharon, her barbecue continually sizzling with freshly-caught fish and jerk chicken."


The "family cook."


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> If it is of decent quality, £9 for a burger is great value. In fact, it is one of the cheapest main courses one could buy in any restaurant, anywhere. Certainly more affordable than the overwhelming majority of restaurant types available in Brixton and elsewhere.


But this is a takeaway with a bit of seating. It's hardly comparable to a proper restaurant, and you won't be getting proper plates and crockery. And there's a whole load less prep that goes into making a burger than a proper meal.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Yep, opposite the police station, next door to the payday loans


Aah OK ,I seem to remember a green sign with JF in white letters on it,they were never that friendly.The other one a few doors down I'd been a customer at for decades,originally they were Tamils and I got to know one guy very well,very political,when the Tamils got killed in their seashore last stand I didn't know what to say to him so we just hugged,still see him around from time to time.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

This is the kind of stuff that gets served up in the Shrub & Shutter. 

http://hyhoi.com/2015/03/the-shrub-and-shutter-brixton/


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> But this is a takeaway with a bit of seating. It's hardly comparable to a proper restaurant, and you won't be getting proper plates and crockery. And there's a whole load less prep that goes into making a burger than a proper meal.


 It still fills you up like any other main course would do- at least it does the job for me.

If I'm out and about and have decided to eat out for lunch, spending £9 on a main course seems extraordinarily good value for money as far as I'm concerned. I'm normally not looking for a silver service culinary experience at lunchtime- just to eat tasty, good quality good that will fill me up.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> It still fills you up like any other main course would do- at least it does the job for me.


Well, on that basis, my vote goes for a £1.40 "main course" of a bag of chips from Coldharbour Lane leaving me with £7.60 for a couple of pints in a nice warm pub with seats and everything


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 17, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> My neighbours (we have an email group) are all keen to object to the proposed refurbishment of Lansdown SEN school, which seems particularly mean spirited to me. It's not the prettiest planned building I've ever seen, and I'd suggest they tone down the funky colours a bit, but the tone of disgust that it might include - GASP - a community centre! seems harsh. Plus moaning about increased traffic when none of them drive anyway - you live in zone 2, ffs. The poor kids are freezing in shitty temporary buildings at the moment.


Are there any details online about the development? I missed the consultation evening by mistake….


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> This is the kind of stuff that gets served up in the Shrub & Shutter.
> 
> http://hyhoi.com/2015/03/the-shrub-and-shutter-brixton/



Not even a paper plate, just paper!!!


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not even a paper plate, just paper!!!


CRAAAAZY CATS!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 17, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Are there any details online about the development? I missed the consultation evening by mistake….


http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...iveTab=externalDocuments&keyVal=NJV9PJBOGDU00 
DM me an email and I'll send you the documents I was sent.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

You have to pay extra for the chips


----------



## lefteri (Mar 17, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I think federation might.
> 
> Vaguely remember seeing them selling aeropress a while ago but I haven't been in in ages and am not entirely sure what aeropress is so this is not a copper bottomed recommendation!



same here, vaguely saw one on sale two years ago, hoping they still stock filters!

will report back


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Got any more details - I'll give it a plug on Buzz (if appropriate)








Gerry's Irish Disco....til late!!!


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> This is the kind of stuff that gets served up in the Shrub & Shutter.
> 
> http://hyhoi.com/2015/03/the-shrub-and-shutter-brixton/


"You can’t help but fall in love with a place when the cocktails have names like *Does A Bear Sh*t In The Woods"*

I beg to differ ....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm on a diet, i'm on a budget and i'm also on the wagon but i'm also very tempted to pop into the Canterbury for a pint of the black stuff.
Very tempted indeed......I've already saved £9 in my head by boycotting the posh burger.....hmmmm.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 17, 2015)

It's rare I have a cocktail, but if I'm going to splash cash I want to feel like a bloody film star (all be it one with a thick south london accent, who holds the posh glasses all wrong), I care not for this novelty.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> "You can’t help but fall in love with a place when the cocktails have names like *Does A Bear Sh*t In The Woods"*
> I beg to differ ....


Does that explain why they don't have a hygiene rating?


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Some comments from a Brixton nightclub barman:



> You can gauge the increase in the sort of people Brixton is now attracting by the requests in [the bar]  on Saturday. I was asked if I could make an Old-Fashioned (no), if there was a cocktail menu (three times, and no), for Bloody Marys (twice, and no), for the winelist (4 times; it's on the chalkboard), for prosecco by the glass (3 times, and no), if we sold vodka by the bottle for the table (no), if we took American Express (10 times, and no). Each time they were utterly taken aback.


And this is disgraceful: 


> Someone actually referred to one of the members of staff as a "minimum wage bitch" two weeks ago


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm on a diet, i'm on a budget and i'm also on the wagon but i'm also very tempted to pop into the Canterbury for a pint of the black stuff.
> Very tempted indeed......I've already saved £9 in my head by boycotting the posh burger.....hmmmm.


And if you get there early you'll get a plate of bacon and cabbage. No toy soldiers or paper planes but you can't have everything.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> And if you get there early you'll get a plate of bacon and cabbage. No toy soldiers or paper planes but you can't have everything.


Will you get a polaroid of your plate because that's really important?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> *And if you get there early you'll get a plate of bacon and cabbage.* No toy soldiers or paper planes but you can't have everything.



A free meal? I'm in. Heading there now. The only green thing i have are my trainers but they are very green, will easily get past Brian.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> A free meal? I'm in. Heading there now. The only green thing i have are my trainers but they are very green, will easily get past Brian.


If you get chance, can you mail me a couple of pics? be good to give this a push seeing as it will be the last ever St Patrick's Day there.


----------



## Black Halo (Mar 17, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Not even a paper plate, just paper!!!


I think this is relevant:
We Want Plates


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> I think this is relevant:
> We Want Plates


Hahaha. That's ace that feed.


----------



## Black Halo (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Hahaha. That's ace that feed.


As someone who works in research comms I also like the video they just tweeted by the Uni of Huddersfield "Would a Food Microbiologist eat from that?" which seems to have been done with them:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Someone actually referred to one of the members of staff as a "minimum wage bitch" two weeks ago


Instant lifetime ban in my book.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

This is posted on the other thread but it's worth another mention:
Developers have another go at turning Stockwell’s Grosvenor pub into luxury flats, with just two days left for objections







Please have your say here: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...iveTab=neighbourComments&keyVal=NIY7HYBOFIQ00


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> If you get chance, can you mail me a couple of pics? be good to give this a push seeing as it will be the last ever St Patrick's Day there.



Greeted warmly at the door by the legendary landlord there was some banter about my attire which i countered by requesting bacon and cabbage.
"I suppose you want me to serve it to you as well?" To his credit he did and it was mighty fine. £2.50 per pint of Guinness, you can't go wrong with that.

I took a picture of my meal and then felt like a posh plonker and went a bit shy so didn't take anymore.
I got bonus points by having the excellent singer dedicate a U2 song to me, "I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For", which is about right.

I've only had two pint of the excellent Guinness so i'm going back for two more although i already feel a bit pissed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 17, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> JF Grocers on Brixton Road have had their alcohol licence revoked.
> "Spirits sold with fake HMRC duty labels, alcohol sold to 15 yr old", according to Lambeth Council.



What fucks me off with the whole "snide duty stamps" racket is that it's hardly ever the retailer operating the scam, it's the wholesaler, who has the leisure and the finances to get some industrial floor-cleaner re-bottled and re-labelled as vodka or whatever.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 17, 2015)

T & P said:


> If it is of decent quality, £9 for a burger is great value. In fact, it is one of the cheapest main courses one could buy in any restaurant, anywhere. Certainly more affordable than the overwhelming majority of restaurant types available in Brixton and elsewhere.



Just across from £9 boomburger is the Moroccan place where you could get a kofta-fried egg sandwich that will fill your belly for £4.50. Half the price, innit.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Just across from £9 boomburger is the Moroccan place where you could get a kofta-fried egg sandwich that will fill your belly for £4.50. Half the price, innit.


And a whole load more authentic too.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> This is posted on the other thread but it's worth another mention:
> Developers have another go at turning Stockwell’s Grosvenor pub into luxury flats, with just two days left for objections
> 
> 
> ...



I walked past the former Grosvenor the other afternoon, upon looking thru' the windows I noticed all the bar, seating and anything remotely pub like has been stripped out 
this will make any return to it's proper use  very expensive/impossible, they were also looking for an annual rent of about 60k p.a which is about double the going rate for a London Pub iirc
The councils best plan here given they wanted it to remain a pub would be to tell gofrate to fuck off and to also forget about change of use any time in the future
the grasping cunts at golfrate have shown complete contempt for the community and so the communities representatives should do the same to them........


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2015)

No buses for the next week from Brixton to Camberwell (tho the Camberwell to Brixton direction unaffected).
Rumoured to be sewer work Grehsam Road near Brixton Police Station.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2015)

It's great fun in here as predicted. Just said hello to Dexter


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It's great fun in here as predicted. Just said hello to Dexter


I'm thinking of popping down and maybe taking a few pics because it looks like it will be the last ever St Patrick's Day there. Are you staying long?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

Going back was a measured self indulgence that was absolutely worth it.
I stretched those two extra pints comfortably and if anyone says i drank more than that they are talking out of the top of their hat.
The Guinness was working for myself and thankfully for others, some of whom showed great rhythm on the sticky old carpet and was greatly appreciated by all.
Long time since i was i regular in that beauty of a pub, met some old faces and had some great conversations with ghosts from the past and i have to say well done to Mr Retro for spotting my vivid trainers hidden by a crowd and a table or two. Pleasure to meet you for the first time.

I did take additional photos after my shyness wore off and i switched the flash off, i think most of them are blurry; it has to be a camera fault nothing to do with me.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm thinking of popping down and maybe taking a few pics because it looks like it will be the last ever St Patrick's Day there. Are you staying long?



We are on our way.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

That woman from The Voice was being interviewed in Kaff just now.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm thinking of popping down and maybe taking a few pics because it looks like it will be the last ever St Patrick's Day there. Are you staying long?



It's very nice in there, i've just come back as i need to prepare for the match against Monaco.
I have taken some more photos but they don't do it justice, you should pop in; great atmosphere.

ETA: i emailed them to you but they are poor.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

One of the many things in conversation that came up in the Canterbury, unprompted, was the word "community", that's what it is a community pub.
You can't always, especially nowadays, put a financial value on that. That's part of the problem we all need to address, there was a good mix in there today. There was some posh, but they stayed out front as a group and didn't mix, which is a shame; it would have been easy to do so.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm thinking of popping down and maybe taking a few pics because it looks like it will be the last ever St Patrick's Day there. Are you staying long?


I'm still here but will take off in about 20 mins because if we don't it could be 2am


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I'll come down after the football.  I hope I don't end up getting as melancholy as I did for the last days of the Grosvenor


----------



## madolesance (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I think I'll come down after the football.  I hope I don't end up getting as melancholy as I did for the last days of the Grosvenor



Have arrived just as the football is finishing. Fairly sedate but the disco is starting up again.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll be there in 10 mins!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 17, 2015)

It's not really a looking back atmosphere, i did remark to Brian that this could be the last one and he replied. "Agghhrrr, we always have St Patrick's Day here" and he wasn't even drinking!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 18, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> What fucks me off with the whole "snide duty stamps" racket is that it's hardly ever the retailer operating the scam, it's the wholesaler, who has the leisure and the finances to get some industrial floor-cleaner re-bottled and re-labelled as vodka or whatever.



I think they had it coming for other reasons. JF Grocers and CostCutters a few doors down have consistently lubricated the drug dealers in Ladbrooks to the point where that stretch of road has been unpleasant and often violent.
I would not mind seeing the demise of JF Grocers but Costcutters i hope they survive, as was mentioned further up the thread, with the Tamil protest, they even closed the shop for the day to actively take part in a protest.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Mar 18, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> What fucks me off with the whole "snide duty stamps" racket is that it's hardly ever the retailer operating the scam, it's the wholesaler, who has the leisure and the finances to get some industrial floor-cleaner re-bottled and re-labelled as vodka or whatever.


 
But they don't get it from a wholesaler, it comes out of the back of a white van, they pay a cheap price & because of the price must know it is either stolen or dodgy, they take a chance with customers health to make a profit.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2015)

editor said:


> I imagine the arrival of this well-heeled entrepreneurial business will contribute to the same kind of rent-raising knock on effect as the same kind of businesses had in Brixton Village. With the eviction/refurbishment of the arches coming up, I'd venture that Brixton Station Road will soon be unrecognisable (and unaffordable) to many of its current shoppers.


one of my favourite roads in london. has particular significance to me as when i quite drinking and drugs 12 years ago, me and my sober mates would while away an evening in the cafes there drinking coffee and smoking fags. full of activity and good atmosphere. depressing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2015)

if we tolerate this, then Thornton Heath will be next. 


editor said:


> This is the kind of stuff that gets served up in the Shrub & Shutter.
> 
> http://hyhojuviniali.com/2015/03/the-shrub-and-shutter-brixton/


it's just, like, soooo random. AWESOME cocktails!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 18, 2015)

It's the AGM of the Friends of Carnegie Library this evening. The Chair is concerned that the 'independent' Carnegie Library Project Group Trust is trying to takeover the group.

The Friends group opposes the Lambeth Council removal of funding. The Trust wants to manage the building as part of a 'community hub.' It supports the Lambeth model for the future of libraries.

The Trust is also made up of some very familiar Lambeth Labour names...

BBuzz piece.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> <snip>The Trust wants to manage the building as part of a 'community hub.' It supports the Lambeth model for the future of libraries.
> 
> The Trust is also made up of some very familiar Lambeth Labour names... <snip>


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 18, 2015)

they are absolute scum aren't they.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2015)

Tolpuddle said:


> But they don't get it from a wholesaler, it comes out of the back of a white van, they pay a cheap price & because of the price must know it is either stolen or dodgy, they take a chance with customers health to make a profit.



Sure, *sometimes* it comes out of the back of a van, but implying that wholesalers don't do this is frankly ridiculous. Indie wholesalers and Cash 'n' Carrys are forever being tapped for this. Pick up any random edition of "The Grocer" from the last 30 years and there'll be a story about a wholesaler being busted for dodgy fags/baccy or booze - i.e. selling it on to retailers as genuine.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think they had it coming for other reasons. JF Grocers and CostCutters a few doors down have consistently lubricated the drug dealers in Ladbrooks to the point where that stretch of road has been unpleasant and often violent.
> I would not mind seeing the demise of JF Grocers but Costcutters i hope they survive, as was mentioned further up the thread, with the Tamil protest, they even closed the shop for the day to actively take part in a protest.



Fair enough.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> It's the AGM of the Friends of Carnegie Library this evening. The Chair is concerned that the 'independent' Carnegie Library Project Group Trust is trying to takeover the group.
> 
> The Friends group opposes the Lambeth Council removal of funding. The Trust wants to manage the building as part of a 'community hub.' It supports the Lambeth model for the future of libraries.
> 
> ...



Glad you mentioned their past form with regard to entryism.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> they are absolute scum aren't they.



As always in these post-"New" Labour days, it's about power and control, not about the people affected by their exercise of power and demand for control.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 18, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sure, *sometimes* it comes out of the back of a van, but implying that wholesalers don't do this is frankly ridiculous. Indie wholesalers and Cash 'n' Carrys are forever being tapped for this. Pick up any random edition of "The Grocer" from the last 30 years and there'll be a story about a wholesaler being busted for dodgy fags/baccy or booze - i.e. selling it on to retailers as genuine.


One scam the licensing enforcement people are not up to speed on is alcohol best before dates.Once the date is past the value drops hugely however you ever heard of someone checking a best before date in a nightclub.It doesn't happen,one of the biggest cash and carry's in South London has been doing this for decades.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 18, 2015)

peterkro said:


> One scam the licensing enforcement people are not up to speed on is alcohol best before dates.Once the date is past the value drops hugely however you ever heard of someone checking a best before date in a nightclub.It doesn't happen,one of the biggest cash and carry's in South London has been doing this for decades.


When I was a student I used to drink out of date cans of beer until one time I took a big swig and got a gob full of some kind of mouldy/fungusy/phlegmy rancidness.

Still makes me wretch thinking about it.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 18, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> When I was a student I used to drink out of date cans of beer until one time I took a big swig and got a gob full of some kind of mouldy/fungusy/phlegmy rancidness.
> 
> Still makes me wretch thinking about it.


It's kind of a victimless crime the best before date doesn't mean much other than the cash value goes down.The wholesaler and night club I was involved with are both Brixton institutions and were turning over hundreds of cases a week.
If you got an actual off beer you were unlucky most of it will keep for a decade before it's a problem.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2015)

The last ever St Patrick’s Day dance at the Canterbury Arms, Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> When I was a student I used to drink out of date cans of beer until one time I took a big swig and got a gob full of some kind of mouldy/fungusy/phlegmy rancidness.
> 
> Still makes me wretch thinking about it.


That sounds more like a defective can than an out of date one.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Mar 18, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sure, *sometimes* it comes out of the back of a van, but implying that wholesalers don't do this is frankly ridiculous. Indie wholesalers and Cash 'n' Carrys are forever being tapped for this. Pick up any random edition of "The Grocer" from the last 30 years and there'll be a story about a wholesaler being busted for dodgy fags/baccy or booze - i.e. selling it on to retailers as genuine.


 
Had they got stuff from a wholesaler then they would have had some documentation which might have saved them from a review on those grounds. If they had no paperwork then that leads to an obvious conclusion.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Some comments from a Brixton nightclub barman:
> 
> 
> And this is disgraceful:



"Someone actually referred to one of the members of staff as a "minimum wage bitch" two weeks ago"
That's fucking horrible. Was this in the Dogstar?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 18, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Greeted warmly at the door by the legendary landlord there was some banter about my attire which i countered by requesting bacon and cabbage.
> "I suppose you want me to serve it to you as well?" To his credit he did and it was mighty fine. £2.50 per pint of Guinness, you can't go wrong with that.
> 
> I took a picture of my meal and then felt like a posh plonker and went a bit shy so didn't take anymore.
> ...



That photo instantly reminds me of my mum's cooking. Love a bit of boiled bacon.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2015)

There was another really good open mic night at the Queen;s Head last night. 





















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/...open-mic-night-produces-another-stellar-bill/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2015)

Tolpuddle said:


> Had they got stuff from a wholesaler then they would have had some documentation which might have saved them from a review on those grounds. If they had no paperwork then that leads to an obvious conclusion.



Wouldn't make any difference whether the retailer had invoices. The licencing authorities will always put the blame on the retailer. In effect the retailer would have to prove absolutely that they didn't and couldn't have produced snide goods for sale, in order for the wholesaler to be investigated, and that's a burden of proof few retailers can meet. Having an invoice from the wholesaler that says you ordered and received a case of 12 bottles of Notaknockoff vodka only says to the licencing authorities that your wholesaler supplied you with 12 bottles of vodka. They will *always* take the line, in a climate where they're trying to minimise alcohol sales from independent retailers, that "the retailer did it".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2015)

peterkro said:


> It's kind of a victimless crime the best before date doesn't mean much other than the cash value goes down.The wholesaler and night club I was involved with are both Brixton institutions and were turning over hundreds of cases a week.
> If you got an actual off beer you were unlucky most of it will keep for a decade before it's a problem.



A couple of years ago Greebo and I discovered 4 bottles of a Christmas ale we'd bought a dozen of, about 3 years previously.  It was even better than when it was "young". That's when I started believing Roger Protz's claim that some bottled beers are worth "laying down".


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Looks like this lot have given up the ghost,. They haven't been open for ages.
> 
> View attachment 68324



They are now at 107 Clapham High Street but only for another few weeks.

 

The traffic lights are for sale at £130, they have some nice stuff in there.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 18, 2015)

Country Show 2015

https://www.facebook.com/events/777784022271274/


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2015)

An apologetic handwash basin, Queen's Head.


----------



## Mation (Mar 18, 2015)

Where has the Duck Egg Cafe moved to, anyone? And when did it go?


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 18, 2015)

I think it was about a month ago.

They do the food at the weekend in the Market House now.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> The _cheapest_ draught IPA was nearly £5, and one of them was well over £5 - I made them tell me how much each of them was.
> They no longer had _any_ Green King ale on tap - only in bottles
> This was a couple of weeks ago


You really must get down the Fox on the Hill.
Went there tonight following the AGM of Friends of Carnegie Library.
All festival ales were £1.99 (not including London Pride and other naff regulars)
There was a selection of about 6  @ £1.99 including Boedicea 5.3% ABV which I thought might appeal to you.
A trip to Denmark Hill might be worth it.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2015)

I was thinking it's quite refreshing to see shop shutters that *haven't* got some _groovyfunkyhip_ art all over it.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2015)

CH1 said:


> You really must get down the Fox on the Hill.
> Went there tonight following the AGM of Friends of Carnegie Library.
> All festival ales were £1.99 (not including London Pride and other naff regulars)
> There was a selection of about 6  @ £1.99 including Boedicea 5.3% ABV which I thought might appeal to you.
> A trip to Denmark Hill might be worth it.


The fox is a great pub


----------



## Greebo (Mar 19, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The fox is a great pub


Doesn't hurt that it's fairly easy to get to either.


----------



## Smick (Mar 19, 2015)

Something copper wise about to happen on Brixton Hill. Two riot vans parked up on Sudbourne and some guys laying out a row of cones down by Eden Harper estate agents. 

Be careful out there.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 19, 2015)

Muse Development helped to pay for four Lambeth Council officers to attend the MIPIM World property jolly in Cannes. An FoI by the SE1 website has also thrown up the marketing material.

It boasts about six estate regenerations, building 1,600 homes and Your Nu Town Hall - which has yet to have planning permission submitted.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Muse Development helped to pay for four Lambeth Council officers to attend the MIPIM World property jolly in Cannes. An FoI by the SE1 website has also thrown up the marketing material.
> 
> It boasts about six estate regenerations, building 1,600 homes and Your Nu Town Hall - which has yet to have planning permission submitted.
> 
> BBuzz piece.


Great piece!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Muse Development helped to pay for four Lambeth Council officers to attend the MIPIM World property jolly in Cannes. An FoI by the SE1 website has also thrown up the marketing material.
> It boasts about six estate regenerations, building 1,600 homes and Your Nu Town Hall - which has yet to have planning permission submitted. BBuzz piece.


I think we should demand a "consutation" where the public are told who benefits from jollies in Cannes and how - and how are these "expenses" declared.

I am losing track of the correct number of "estates" and "regenerations".
Is Myatts Fields one of the six, or is it "a visionary new development etc etc"


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think we should demand a "consutation" where the public are told who benefits from jollies in Cannes and how - and how are these "expenses" declared.
> 
> I am losing track of the correct number of "estates" and "regenerations".
> Is Myatts Fields one of the six, or is it "a visionary new development etc etc"


And in a similar vein: 24th March: Protest against Lambeth Leader’s ‘elitist’ £90 breakfast planning talks in swish hotel


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 19, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Muse Development helped to pay for four Lambeth Council officers to attend the MIPIM World property jolly in Cannes. ...
> 
> BBuzz piece.



Top investigative journalism =- the kind of digging we need. How is this NOT corruption of the most obvious kind? Why does anyone from Lambeth need to be at MIPIM in Cannes anyway? Are there not rules forbidding private individuals/organisations from 'funding' council staff's travel? I'm not surprised, not really, but this is blatant. Surely against some guidelines somewhere?

Honestly, these people.

You should pass it on to Private Eye 'Rotten Boroughs' (if that still exists) ASAP. And thank you again for uncovering this.


----------



## thatguyhex (Mar 19, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I think it was about a month ago.
> 
> They do the food at the weekend in the Market House now.


This is what they had to say before the move... it won't be the same at all. What a shame.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 19, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> <snip>You should pass it on to Private Eye 'Rotten Boroughs' (if that still exists) ASAP. <snip>


It does.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 19, 2015)

thatguyhex said:


> This is what they had to say before the move... it won't be the same at all. What a shame.
> 
> View attachment 68986


They could have said 'thank you for your custom' or something. Always found the brothers that ran it quite arrogant and the food wasn't all that. 

Good luck to them though! They have a cafe in East Dulwich now too if you want the old 424 experience and not sit in a nightclub to have your brekkie.


----------



## thatguyhex (Mar 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> They could have said 'thank you for your custom' or something. Always found the brothers that ran it quite arrogant and the food wasn't all that.


Hmm. I never met those brothers, but the ladies on the staff were always very friendly. The food did alright for me too.



Maharani said:


> Good luck to them though! They have a cafe in East Dulwich now too if you want the old 424 experience and not sit in a nightclub to have your brekkie.


That's a bit of a slog from Brixton when you've just woken up! I used to live on the same block as the Duck Egg and that suited me just fine.  It was weekdays that were best as well, Saturdays and Sundays were always jammed. But that's the only days they'll be operating now. Ah well, I appreciated it when it was there.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's a little feature on the Brown Derby bar by Oval. Anyone been there for a night out? I liked the look of the place. 





















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/...o-brown-derby-pub-in-kennington-south-london/


----------



## Twattor (Mar 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a little feature on the Brown Derby bar by Oval. Anyone been there for a night out? I liked the look of the place.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/...o-brown-derby-pub-in-kennington-south-london/



Only after cricket.  They were welcoming of cricket supporters and are therefore IMO a million times better than the previous incarnation where the landlord threw us out because it was a football pub. Next door to the Oval...  Plus the beer is greatly improved, so is on my list of approved pubs.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2015)

Last opportunity to object the Grosvenor pub planning application to turn the upstairs into flats:

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...iveTab=neighbourComments&keyVal=NIY7HYBOFIQ00

Comments closed at midnight tonight.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2015)

biggup Tricky Skills for his continued excellent investigations about some of the dodgy property sell-off parasites and councillors at Lambeth Council


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a little feature on the Brown Derby bar by Oval. Anyone been there for a night out? I liked the look of the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's also the Oval Lounge a bit further down that strip of shops, which is not a bad little cafe/bar with nice food and beers. Owner really friendly and let Baby Hatter have the run of the place.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Last opportunity to object the Grosvenor pub planning application to turn the upstairs into flats:
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...iveTab=neighbourComments&keyVal=NIY7HYBOFIQ00
> 
> Comments closed at midnight tonight.



Here's what the Grosvenor pub looks like at the moment, with the classic bar, old wood fittings, furniture and carpet cruelly ripped out:
















Some wag has cleverly graffitied the front door the with a cock and a swastika, clearly in a bid to rival the excellent Stockwell Hole just down the street.






RIP


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 19, 2015)

post war britain


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2015)

Look out for roadworks starting at Oval next Sunday - delays expected for up to 9 months.

NEW CYCLE LANES BEING BUILT 

*tfl.gov.uk/ovaltriangle

Plans here (pdf).*


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 20, 2015)

Good morning. Spring has sprung.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 20, 2015)

Victoria Line: No service between Victoria and Brixton. MINOR DELAYS on the rest of the line due to the late finish of engineering work. 
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tube-dlr-overground/status/#line-lul-victoria


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2015)

some charming people about

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...in-distressing-attack-in-london-10118697.html


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think we should demand a "consutation" where the public are told who benefits from jollies in Cannes and how - and how are these "expenses" declared.
> 
> I am losing track of the correct number of "estates" and "regenerations".
> Is Myatts Fields one of the six, or is it "a visionary new development etc etc"



quarter
vibrant
dynamic
hub
awesome
ipad
beard
cup cake
development
random


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2015)

i came out of my vibrant, dynamic hub and had an awesome cupcake in some random development and took a picture of it on my ipad. i got some in my massive fucking beard though!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2015)

women and gay men ^ is that sort of beard turn out attractive to you? i'm intrigued.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 20, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> women and gay men ^ is that sort of beard turn out attractive to you? i'm intrigued.


As both a woman & a gay man, I can say categorically that such beards make me moist & give me the horn.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Only after cricket.  They were welcoming of cricket supporters and are therefore IMO a million times better than the previous incarnation where the landlord threw us out because it was a football pub. Next door to the Oval...  Plus the beer is greatly improved, so is on my list of approved pubs.


What did it used to be called? I absolutely murdered "Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me and My Monkey" at Karaoke there about 10 years ago


----------



## Twattor (Mar 20, 2015)

Crispy said:


> What did it used to be called? I absolutely murdered "Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me and My Monkey" at Karaoke there about 10 years ago



Greyhound.  Was an Irish and Man U supporter's pub.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2015)

Crispy said:


> What did it used to be called? I absolutely murdered "Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me and My Monkey" at Karaoke there about 10 years ago


There's a photo in the article:


----------



## Crispy (Mar 20, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Greyhound.  Was an Irish and Man U supporter's pub.


That's the one. Used to alternate that and the Hanover Arms. Shit must have been more like 13 years now.


----------



## technical (Mar 20, 2015)

I know and like the Brown Derby. But it should be illegal to change the name of a pub in my book.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2015)

This was fantastic last night. 






Activists and residents gather for the first Reclaim Brixton event


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> women and gay men ^ is that sort of beard turn out attractive to you? i'm intrigued.


No. Just think of the bits of leftovers you'd find in there...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i came out of my vibrant, dynamic hub and had an awesome cupcake in some random development and took a picture of it on my ipad. i got some in my massive fucking beard though!


Nice eyes though...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> post class war britain



corrected for you.

those pictures of the grosvenor bring a tear to my eye.  what lovely decor, all wrecked.  then a few pics above, all the lovely wood panelling in the canterbury too, soon to be torn out.  tragic.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> corrected for you.
> 
> those pictures of the grosvenor bring a tear to my eye.  what lovely decor, all wrecked.  then a few pics above, all the lovely wood panelling in the canterbury too, soon to be torn out.  tragic.


some people know the price of everything but the value of nothing...


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2015)

This doesn't look too encouraging (the old Duck Egg):

 

Site not up yet: http://www.shhhburgerclubandbar.co.uk/


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2015)

Just a reminder that one of Lambeths "Culture2020" consultations is on Saturday

At the Karibu centre in Gresham Road from 11am to 1pm.

I am going to this one.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2015)

Guardian article on the future/ benefit of bookshops. Including Bookmongers. 

Main threat in London is high rents and loss of a mixed social demographic. Due to people being pushed out. 

Also the example the loss of cultural places like the Art Colleges from central London.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Just a reminder that one of Lambeths "Culture2020" consultations is on Saturday
> 
> At the Karibu centre in Gresham Road from 11am to 1pm.
> 
> I am going to this one.


If you can, could you make some notes for Buzz please?


----------



## Mation (Mar 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The fox is a great pub


If you have an extra couple of hours to spare on top of your drinking time so you can spend it waiting to be served. On a quiet night.


----------



## Mation (Mar 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a little feature on the Brown Derby bar by Oval. Anyone been there for a night out? I liked the look of the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went there once for an awkward after work drink with a colleague I barely knew and seemed to have nothing in common with, while she waited for a train.

It was a bit too red for that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2015)

editor said:


> This doesn't look too encouraging (the old Duck Egg):
> 
> View attachment 69066
> 
> Site not up yet: http://www.shhhburgerclubandbar.co.uk/



Spelt shit wrong


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 21, 2015)

editor said:


> This doesn't look too encouraging (the old Duck Egg):
> 
> View attachment 69066
> 
> Site not up yet: http://www.shhhburgerclubandbar.co.uk/


WTF? I liked the Duke Egg cafe...

Anyone know why it's gone?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> <snip> Anyone know why it's gone?


Lease hike.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 21, 2015)

We had breakfast at Duck Egg in the Market bar this morning. It was very good. I quite liked the pub itself too. Not sure what it's like at night though.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 21, 2015)

editor said:


> This doesn't look too encouraging (the old Duck Egg):
> 
> View attachment 69066
> 
> Site not up yet: http://www.shhhburgerclubandbar.co.uk/


Good news! The more burger bars the better!


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Good news! The more burger bars the better!


Definitely a gap in the market there.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 21, 2015)

what is it with up market burger bars? no skill required to rip someone off i suppose. just fry a burger and wack it in a bun and then charge double figures


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 21, 2015)

editor said:


> This doesn't look too encouraging (the old Duck Egg):
> 
> View attachment 69066
> 
> Site not up yet: http://www.shhhburgerclubandbar.co.uk/


someone missed the 'it?'


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> what is it with up market burger bars? no skill required to rip someone off i suppose. just fry a burger and wack it in a bun and then charge double figures


Artisan bun.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Artisan bun.


and the property is no doubt vibrant.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2015)

A late afternoon on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 22, 2015)

The London Underground radio show is LIVE NOW from Brixton http://www.interface.n.nu Direct from my dodgy studio, questionable DJing, questionable morals, lots of fuzz and clicks, but quality tuneage….


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2015)

Some pics from last night's show: 


























Boomtown’s Mayfair Avenue brings the glamour to the Electric Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2015)

A bit concerned that @seduce_event and @kinkyhouseuk are now following me on Twitter.

It turns out that both of these quasi-rave-hedonism feeds are followed by Salts of the Earth.

To think that at that age I was more worried about getting good seats for the Hallé Orchestra!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

Some pics from last night at Kaff/Club 414











Sundays in Brixton – early morning mash up at Club 414, wild jazz evening at Kaff


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 24, 2015)

Got this succulent, it's not a cactus, from the excellent Flower Love stall in Popes Road. Given good instructions for keeping it alive, i'm good with plants but have a bad track record with these type of plants. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 24, 2015)

if you're keeping it in a bathroom then it's not getting enough light and suffering MUCH too much humidity, for a start. put it on a windowsill somewhere, please!
(nice plant, BTW - it deserves to live...)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 24, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> if you're keeping it in a bathroom then it's not getting enough light and suffering MUCH too much humidity, for a start. put it on a windowsill somewhere, please!
> (nice plant, BTW - it deserves to live...)



I always keep my bathroom well ventilated, i have an aloe vera, another succulent, in there that's doing rather well so it might be ok.
If it starts to struggle i'll move it, i will keep it alive


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2015)

Blimey. Not good.  





> A teenager has been taken to hospital in a critical condition after being shot in West Dulwich.
> 
> The 17-year-old boy was shot in the stomach on South Croxted Road at about 3pm today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Got this succulent, it's not a cactus, from the excellent Flower Love stall in Popes Road. Given good instructions for keeping it alive, i'm good with plants but have a bad track record with these type of plants. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 69200



Funnily enough I got a succulent from her a few weeks ago. Nice lady.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2015)

Is it just me or is there so much going on in Brixton that its hard to keep on threads?

Not much of it any good- the Arches, poor doors in Labour Council town hall scheme, Cressingham Gardens etc.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Is it just me or is there so much going on in Brixton that its hard to keep on threads?<snip>


Not just you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 25, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Is it just me or is there so much going on in Brixton that its hard to keep on threads?
> 
> Not much of it any good- the Arches, poor doors in Labour Council town hall scheme, Cressingham Gardens etc.



It feels like an all out war on the poor, a crushing of community replaced by a single value that sings, "everything is for sale to the highest bidder, everything; including breakfast."
We have councillors in the town hall in the thrall of spiv speculators. We have three piss poor parliamentarians in the Palace of Westminster. We have entrepreneurs selling space in a shipping container for £1,200 a month telling market traders, "come and join us or we'll crush you."

Still, it's not all bad.

This is a place, a virtual space that's not for sale. With that comes a freedom to educate, communicate, organise and fight back; that makes this place unique and priceless.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2015)

This is impressively restrained signage on Atlantic Road.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2015)

That's really nice


----------



## Flower Love (Mar 25, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Got this succulent, it's not a cactus, from the excellent Flower Love stall in Popes Road. Given good instructions for keeping it alive, i'm good with plants but have a bad track record with these type of plants. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> View attachment 69200


Lovely to meet and talk to you! Good luck with it i have every faith in u! :0)


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

editor said:


> This is impressively restrained signage on Atlantic Road. <snip>


All the more noticeable for its relative quietness among all the others.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2015)

It's not just the plainness - if it was expertly done in Helvetica Light, it'd be a bit hipster tryhard. But it's hand-painted and has that lovely tail on the R and the low bar on the A.
A naturally gifted typographer drew that sign 

I hereby award it the honour of "Best Shop Sign in Brixton"


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 25, 2015)

Been waiting for mornings like this for ages. It was beautiful early on and after a quick bit of bike maintenance i went for a ride to Clapham High Street.
Coming back via Acre Lane it was a joy to glide along on the smooth tarmac. It's a shame they stopped at Tesco, that stretch to Brixton Road is still very dangerous, potholes and long deep grooves, hopefully they will finish the job.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's not just the plainness - if it was expertly done in Helvetica Light, it'd be a bit hipster tryhard. But it's hand-painted and has that lovely tail on the R and the low bar on the A.
> A naturally gifted typographer drew that sign
> 
> I hereby award it the honour of "Best Shop Sign in Brixton"


The bit that those businesses with their extra gaudy plastic signs miss is that sometimes simple and classical stands out and gives a far better impression of their business.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 25, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's not just the plainness - if it was expertly done in Helvetica Light, it'd be a bit hipster tryhard. But it's hand-painted and has that lovely tail on the R and the low bar on the A.
> A naturally gifted typographer drew that sign
> 
> I hereby award it the honour of "Best Shop Sign in Brixton"


I agree that aesthetically it's great, really stands out & looks simple, clean, etc. My only complaint is that it does sort of remind me a bit of the flashcards that you use to teach kids how to read (or at least used to, no doubt it's all done with computers & lasers these days).


----------



## Flower Love (Mar 25, 2015)

I must say things are very pleasant on here which is nice.......has editor had a spring clean?


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 25, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Been waiting for mornings like this for ages. It was beautiful early on and after a quick bit of bike maintenance i went for a ride to Clapham High Street.



I was out and about around 8 this morning. It really was a beautiful morning. I love springtime me.


----------



## Flower Love (Mar 25, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Funnily enough I got a succulent from her a few weeks ago. Nice lady.


Why thank u Gramsci


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 25, 2015)

Flower Love said:


> I must say things are very pleasant on here which is nice.......has editor had a spring clean?


I believe that's what they call "tempting fate"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 25, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> if you're keeping it in a bathroom then it's not getting enough light and suffering MUCH too much humidity, for a start. put it on a windowsill somewhere, please!
> (nice plant, BTW - it deserves to live...)



We keep my _Lithops_ (or brain plants, as I call them  ) on the kitchen windowsill, and it's thrived for the last couple of years.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2015)

I love these neo-Jacobean houses on Coldharbour Lane



Compare with the 1613 Blickling Hall:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 25, 2015)

editor said:


> I love these neo-Jacobean houses on Coldharbour Lane
> 
> View attachment 69230
> 
> Compare with the 1613 Blickling Hall:



I loathe Blickling Hall, however magnificent the architecture is, with every fibre of my being, having been dragged round it every summer as a child. 

Love the neo-Jacobean terrace though. One of the reasons I prefer south London to north London is that we have a bit more of an architectural mish-mash here, rather than whole Victorian and Edwardian clone-zones.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 25, 2015)

editor said:


> I love these neo-Jacobean houses on Coldharbour Lane
> 
> View attachment 69230
> 
> Compare with the 1613 Blickling Hall:



The shops underneath could do with getting the "Pamir" sign guy round.


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 25, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I loathe Blickling Hall, however magnificent the architecture is, with every fibre of my being, having been dragged round it every summer as a child.
> 
> Love the neo-Jacobean terrace though. One of the reasons I prefer south London to north London is that we have a bit more of an architectural mish-mash here, rather than whole Victorian and Edwardian clone-zones.



I've got nothing but happy memories of Blickling.....................it's good for mushrooms.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2015)

The lovely sign must have been recently uncovered rather than recently installed. I passed by on my way home and a metal frame had been put up around and in front of it. Looks like a bog standard illuminated plastic sign is incoming


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The lovely sign must have been recently uncovered rather than recently installed. I passed by on my way home and a metal frame had been put up around and in front of it. Looks like a bog standard illuminated plastic sign is incoming


Nooo! It looks brand new.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope to be mistaken!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> I've got nothing but happy memories of Blickling.....................it's good for mushrooms.



As a kid, my interests hadn't yet been piqued by psychedelics.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 26, 2015)

That's a chinook that's just flown over my home.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 26, 2015)

Anything good on at Queens Head tonight?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 26, 2015)

Does anyone know what Brixton tube is like at 7.30am in the morning please - is there queues at that time?

(I rarely ever get the tube in the morning, but when I do it's like 5.50am or something….which is normally quite pleasant.)


----------



## Tolpuddle (Mar 26, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's a chinook that's just flown over my home.



Sssssh, they'll all want one.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 26, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Does anyone know what Brixton tube is like at 7.30am in the morning please - is there queues at that time?
> 
> (I rarely ever get the tube in the morning, but when I do it's like 5.50am or something….which is normally quite pleasant.)



It was fairly screwed at 8.15 today. Queue's all the way past H+M.


----------



## technical (Mar 27, 2015)

7.30 is fine. Usually walk straight in. Might take 60 seconds longer than if they weren't doing the escalator work


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 28, 2015)

My review of Brixton, Washington DC.

I was asked to go and do some stuff for work in Washington DC very recently. I took this opportunity to visit 'Brixton' (I will call it Brixton bar to prevent any confusion).

Brixton bar is located in an area that was once predominantly African American. You can find lots of hommages to various jazz and blues artists dotted around the local vicinity. The area is now gentrifying at an incredible pace- lots of 'for sale' signs and redevelopment going on- Young federal employees moving in to the area and locals priced out (sign of the times ).

Anyway, the bar itself does not look Brixton at all. The inside looks like the set from the TV show Cheers. Very sterile and American. I asked the bartender why the owners called it Brixton- in short the owner wanted to reflect multiculturalism in the name. Fair enough. But I could not see anything multicultural about the place at all.

I ordered two chicken sliders (cheapest thing on the menu). The meat was overcooked and dry and the brioche bun tasted stale. Funnily enough, they had a burger on the menu called the Brixton Burger. I thought to myself that this was their chance to infuse some colour and life into a burger that reflects the real Brixton. Judging from the menu, they failed miserably at that.

I give the place 1 out of 5.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 28, 2015)

Did my first shift volunteering at Brixton Foodbank this morning - desperately in need of toiletries and toilet roll if anyone's planning on/feels like donating.

Edited to add - coffee, too!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 28, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Did my first shift volunteering at Brixton Foodbank this morning - desperately in need of toiletries and toilet roll if anyone's planning on/feels like donating.
> 
> Edited to add - *coffee*, too!



There is some synchronicity going on here! 

*I have an unopened jar of Aldi Colombian instant coffee, (not decaf but proper)*, unopened 80 PG Tips (decaf* not* proper), a can of ratatouille and a small can of tuna; the last two i can't open because my tin opener is a bit uncooperative and i can't find it anyway. My big sister gave me all three items along with lots of other stuff in a food aid package when i was in a bit of a Foodbank situation last year. 

It would be nice to give a little something back, a symbolic offering.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> My review of Brixton, Washington DC.
> 
> I was asked to go and do some stuff for work in Washington DC very recently. I took this opportunity to visit 'Brixton' (I will call it Brixton bar to prevent any confusion).
> 
> ...


P'raps they need some consultancy from Boom Burger?

Sounds as though the dreaded Boom Burger might be more multicultural than "Brixton" when it opens, since it boasts the influence of Montego Bay - albeit via Ascot (or was that Wimbledon).

I'm confused!


----------



## technical (Mar 28, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Did my first shift volunteering at Brixton Foodbank this morning - desperately in need of toiletries and toilet roll if anyone's planning on/feels like donating.
> 
> Edited to add - coffee, too!



Where/how do we donate items please?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 29, 2015)

technical said:


> Where/how do we donate items please?



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-foodbank-needs-supplies-can-you-help.306831/
http://norwoodbrixton.foodbank.org.uk/


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Arts and Crafts Supplies (in particular fimo - but other stuff too).  Anyone know where I can get these in central Brixton - iirc the chemist opp where TKMaxx is now used to do such stuff but no idea if the chemist still exists even.  I suppose WH Smith's might have a few things too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 29, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Arts and Crafts Supplies (in particular fimo - but other stuff too).  Anyone know where I can get these in central Brixton - iirc the chemist opp where TKMaxx is now used to do such stuff but no idea if the chemist still exists even.  I suppose WH Smith's might have a few things too.



WH Smith is well expensive. There's an art shop in Camberwell near McDonald's, if that helps.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 29, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Arts and Crafts Supplies (in particular fimo - but other stuff too).  Anyone know where I can get these in central Brixton - iirc *the chemist* opp where TKMaxx is now used to do such stuff but no idea *if the chemist still exists *even.  I suppose WH Smith's might have a few things too.



http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...-kingshield-chemists-cowling-wilcox-and-more/
Yes, it's still there but I think Kingshield is closed on a Sunday.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 29, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Arts and Crafts Supplies (in particular fimo - but other stuff too).  Anyone know where I can get these in central Brixton - iirc the chemist opp where TKMaxx is now used to do such stuff but no idea if the chemist still exists even.  I suppose WH Smith's might have a few things too.


The art supplies shop (with a few craft bits) above the chemist still exists.  Alternatively, there's Hobby's on Knights Hill Square (I know it's not central Brixton, but it's on a direct bus route, and you can order online too), or there's half of that stationer's by Streatham Odeon.  None of which are open on Sunday.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Notice that Jonathan Bartley - Streatham Green party candidate in the general election managed to pop up in "The Big Questions" just now. 
He identified as being from Brixton and was waxing eloquent about investing in solar panels on the roofs of council flats.

He then got into an esoteric discussion of early Christian practice vs "Born Again"
Obviously got several strings to his bow.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 29, 2015)

technical said:


> Where/how do we donate items please?


You can drop off donations at:
St Paul's Church, Brixton (Ferndale Rd, near The Duke Of Edinburgh Pub)

Tuesdays, 10am - 1pm
Saturdays, 10am - 1pm
Sundays, 10am - 11pm
Sundays, 12.30pm -1.30pm
And there's also a drop-box point at Tesco's Acre Lane, on the left as you come in.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 29, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Arts and Crafts Supplies (in particular fimo - but other stuff too).  Anyone know where I can get these in central Brixton - iirc the chemist opp where TKMaxx is now used to do such stuff but no idea if the chemist still exists even.  I suppose WH Smith's might have a few things too.


If you can get the bys to Camberwell, Cowling and Wilcox there might be your best bet.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Arts and Crafts Supplies (in particular fimo - but other stuff too).  Anyone know where I can get these in central Brixton - iirc the chemist opp where TKMaxx is now used to do such stuff but no idea if the chemist still exists even.  I suppose WH Smith's might have a few things too.


Buzz has the answers!
Arts and crafts supplies around Brixton – Kingshield Chemists, Cowling & Wilcox and more

*oops! Already posted


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

There's a sign outside the Shrub & Shutter offering "hugs".

#fucktwee


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

Please support Miss Vicky, Brixton’s legendary street artist and paper and comb musician

A&C have been fucking brilliant towards Vicky - another unseen and unaudited part of being an actual community store and just the thing we're likely to lose.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Aw, glad to hear she's still alive and well.  As you say, A&C have supported her for years, and that kind of community spirit is priceless.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 29, 2015)

I like the contrast between post #434 and #435 from editor. Fucking idiots offering "hugs" against a fantastic local shop properly looking after a lovely old Brixton character. Miss Vickys presence around used to be better than any hug.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 29, 2015)

The London Underground radio show is* live now *from Brixton/Herne Hill, techno and electronica, with @ldnsoul at the controls 

http://www.interface.n.nu


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh look! A 'flash mob' fully equipped with attendant film crew in the Villaaaaage.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 29, 2015)

So spontaneous that a bloke with a huge boom mic turned up. The smugness on the faces of the people who started it......where is the "unlike" button?


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 29, 2015)

Just awful


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd like to see them try that in the Hero. If they could find it.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 29, 2015)

They have a facebook page - you could suggest it


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 29, 2015)

Just had a brief power cut, a few seconds; central Brixton. 
Anyone else?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Possibly of interest friend of dorothy from the "London Drinker" (April/May edition)
SW9 pubs ceased selling real ales:
Lounge
Market House
Prince Albert

Seems like the trendies/hipsters whatever really don't like ale.

I was invited to the Market on a first time visit last week and was amazed to find the Meantime Brewery bitter I was given was served under gas.
What IS the world coming to?


----------



## ash (Mar 30, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just had a brief power cut, a few seconds; central Brixton.
> Anyone else?


Me too -,bloody annoying as had to reset the clocks a again !!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 30, 2015)

ash said:


> Me too -,bloody annoying as had to reset the clocks a again !!



Yeah, and my PC but at least it wasn't just me, thanks.


----------



## billythefish (Mar 30, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yeah, and my PC but at least it wasn't just me, thanks.


It was quite a stormy evening. I wonder if that had anything to do with it? There's a big tree down in St. Matthew's church yard this morning.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 30, 2015)

ash said:


> Me too -,bloody annoying as had to reset the clocks a again !!


 We didn't have a full cut but the lights flickered a couple of times between 11pm and midnight.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 30, 2015)

We need to renationalise the electricity grid. It gets a bit windy and the illusion of the free market can no longer be seen because the lights have gone out.

ETA - I wonder how we would cope if we had another great storm like the one in 1987.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 30, 2015)

billythefish said:


> It was quite a stormy evening. I wonder if that had anything to do with it? There's a big tree down in St. Matthew's church yard this morning.


----------



## EastEnder (Mar 30, 2015)

billythefish said:


> It was quite a stormy evening. I wonder if that had anything to do with it? There's a big tree down in St. Matthew's church yard this morning.


Back in the 60's there was an environmental movement to disguise electricity substations as trees. That one by St. Matthew's church is one of the last surviving examples in London...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 30, 2015)

oh wow, that's a big old tree.  shame to lose it.  is there any way we can blame it on hipsters?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 30, 2015)

omg!  that tree! 

fucking hipsters...


----------



## colacubes (Mar 30, 2015)

I definitely saw some hipsters near there yesterday


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2015)

colacubes said:


> I definitely saw some hipsters near there yesterday


I'm sure I saw one riding a fixie around the base of the tree while another scrambled up the tree and set up a portable vinyl record player while his beardy pal took photos on a 1976 Nikon.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, big tree. 

There's been loads of power cuts on my road lately. They're digging the pavement up to fix it now.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 30, 2015)

Just spotted Jarvis Cocker in the market


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 30, 2015)

Greebo said:


> The art supplies shop (with a few craft bits) above the chemist still exists.  Alternatively, there's Hobby's on Knights Hill Square (I know it's not central Brixton, but it's on a direct bus route, and you can order online too), or there's half of that stationer's by Streatham Odeon.  None of which are open on Sunday.



ok so this is useful.  I didn't know that Hobby's existed.  couldn't get what I needed yesterday due to Kingshield's being shut but I'm doing a launderette and B&Q run now anyways, so Hobby's is perfect.  Thanks.  Will let you know if I have any luck.

We're building a model velodrome for my 5 year old's Easter holiday homework which is a project about her interests.  We need to make trees/bushes and other landscaping - so I think a combination of origami, green sponges and maybe a bit of fimo - cos she'll love it and it will be totally accessible.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 30, 2015)

also Greebo - incredible that place exists and I didn't knwo about it - one of my best friends/daughter's godfather is president of some UK aircraft modelling society and stays here all the time and he keeps travelling quite far from here to get stuff...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Possibly of interest friend of dorothy from the "London Drinker" (April/May edition)
> SW9 pubs ceased selling real ales:
> Lounge
> Market House
> ...



Yes, that's right, some "craft breweries" are producing what they call "craft keg", seemingly either unaware of the irony, or not giving a fuck as long as they're raking it in.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes, that's right, some "craft breweries" are producing what they call "craft keg", seemingly either unaware of the irony, or not giving a fuck as long as they're raking it in.


The way things are going someone is going to revive craft Watneys Red Barrel!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Just spotted Jarvis Cocker in the market


They should do a remake of "Common People" for this general election. Filmed at Champagne and Fromage perhaps.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The way things are going someone is going to revive craft Watneys Red Barrel!



Wouldn't surprise me!
Thankfully, so far the only revivals have tended to be bottled beers, and usually seasonal ales at that.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 30, 2015)

Any idea where I can dispose of some polystyrene packing in Brixton?  I've bagged it up but it wont fit in my tiny wheelie bin.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 30, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> also Greebo - incredible that place exists and I didn't knwo about it - one of my best friends/daughter's godfather is president of some UK aircraft modelling society and stays here all the time and he keeps travelling quite far from here to get stuff...



It's been there - AFAIK - for about 50 years. We've used it for about 20 years, as it's one of those places that tends to have the weird and wonderful stuff that no-one else stocks (apparently they sell a lot of materials to model railway enthusiasts and, as you noted, to model-makers).


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 30, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Just spotted Jarvis Cocker in the market



I saw Huw Edwards on Atlantic Rd this morning.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Possibly of interest friend of dorothy from the "London Drinker" (April/May edition)
> SW9 pubs ceased selling real ales:
> Lounge
> Market House
> ...



Have you visited the Beerhive yet? As the crow flies it's definitely our local.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Have you visited the Beerhive yet? As the crow flies it's definitely our local.


I went there Saturday before last with Gramsci and High Definition.
Gramsci posted here and here .. and here.

In quite enjoyed it - though some warmer weather would have been welcome. The cross-section of customers surprised me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 30, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's been there - AFAIK - for about 50 years. We've used it for about 20 years, as it's one of those places that tends to have the weird and wonderful stuff that no-one else stocks (apparently they sell a lot of materials to model railway enthusiasts and, as you noted, to model-makers).



just goes to show how a place can still surprise you!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm sure I saw one riding a fixie around the base of the tree while another scrambled up the tree and set up a portable vinyl record player while his beardy pal took photos on a 1976 Nikon.



Tell the truth. That was you in the tree with the camera?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2015)

Traffic not good on the Hill.  Accident near Dumbarton Road.  Air Ambulance arrived a while ago.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I've never been so insulted in my life!
A man had the gall to call me stupid today. But not only that, he also said I was worse than Cameron.
The cunt 
All because I didn't agree that there was something wrong and physiologically wrong with gay people.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 30, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes, that's right, some "craft breweries" are producing what they call "craft keg", seemingly either unaware of the irony, or not giving a fuck as long as they're raking it in.



Part of the problem is that most of the generation now serving beer grew up on keg lager and don't understand the care that has to be put into maintaining cask beers well.  As keg beer is effectively "dead", you get consistency of product irrespective of how it is handled, which leads to less product being returned unfit.  On top of this, by producing the product in a format with which any bar serving lager is familar, more marketing opportunites are opened up.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The cross-section of customers surprised me.



My thoughts as well.


----------



## han (Mar 30, 2015)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Traffic not good on the Hill.  Accident near Dumbarton Road.  Air Ambulance arrived a while ago.


Apparently a car collided with a cyclist. [emoji20]  I saw the helicopter close up from the window, circling to land in the park by the Roupell Park Estate


----------



## han (Mar 30, 2015)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...s-collision-with-car-in-brixton-10144737.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 69437


Incredible. What a shame. That tree was a fixture in the churchyard. It will be a bit weird when it's removed. Hope it gets replaced.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 30, 2015)

another shoreditch operation moving into town
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1846.p


----------



## chillum86 (Mar 30, 2015)

> another shoreditch operation moving into town
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1846.p



Wow, it's actually relentless now isn't it.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> another shoreditch operation moving into town
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1846.p


Surely this is the Veranda. Did it not recover from it's police objection problems after the firearms incident a year or so ago?
Is the co-owner still fronting up Brixton Business Improvement District?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Surely this is the Veranda. Did it not recover from it's police objection problems after the firearms incident a year or so ago?
> Is the co-owner still fronting up Brixton Business Improvement District?


Must be. I don't think it ever reopened, did it?


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 31, 2015)

Veranda is listed as 30 Acre Lane...

Barrio 'South'

Yuck, just another blow in rocking in on the success of some local businesses. A few years ago this venture would have slapped itself down in Clapham High St. Now its just dragging more of Clapham high streets regular nightlife type closer to Brixton.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 31, 2015)

New York Post bigs up Brixton............

http://nypost.com/2015/03/30/why-brixton-is-south-londons-most-electric-district/


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 31, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> New York Post bigs up Brixton............
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/03/30/why-brixton-is-south-londons-most-electric-district/


I thought they were doing ok until the last 2 paragraphs.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

is there anything decent on in the area tomorrow for kids of defferent ages that's indoors?


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 31, 2015)

Maharani said:


> is there anything decent on in the area tomorrow for kids of defferent ages that's indoors?



This!

I took my boy to the Rec's soft play yesterday. But I was hoping to do something else today and tomorrow.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> This!
> 
> I took my boy to the Rec's soft play yesterday. But I was hoping to do something else today and tomorrow.


it wasn't too crazy? my d is 8 so I'm not sure she's a bit old for this now...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 31, 2015)

Sean Harriss, the new Chief Exec at Lambeth Town Hall is now in place.

Good luck, fella.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I thought they were doing ok until the last 2 paragraphs.











> You can also book a three-hour culinary-based walking tour of the area with Fox & Squirrel ($105, includes tastings) to get a lay of the land.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Part of the problem is that most of the generation now serving beer grew up on keg lager and don't understand the care that has to be put into maintaining cask beers well.  As keg beer is effectively "dead", you get consistency of product irrespective of how it is handled, which leads to less product being returned unfit.  On top of this, by producing the product in a format with which any bar serving lager is familar, more marketing opportunites are opened up.



Marketing opportunities being what got "big beer" so scorned in the first place.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sean Harriss, the new Chief Exec at Lambeth Town Hall is now in place.
> 
> Good luck, fella.
> 
> BBuzz piece.


That is a superb piece of writing. Well done!


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 31, 2015)

Silly question - what are the different responsibilities of the exec and the politicians? Does the exec "just" do what politicians vote for or are there other responsibilities /remits /constraints?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Silly question - what are the different responsibilities of the exec and the politicians? Does the exec "just" do what politicians vote for or are there other responsibilities /remits /constraints?


Not sure. I recall Herman Ousley when he was Lambeth Chief Exec launching endless investigations into corruption.

I wouldn't have thought that exposing corruption was at the top of any of the council leaders' agendas at that time - but who am I to say.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Silly question - what are the different responsibilities of the exec and the politicians? Does the exec "just" do what politicians vote for or are there other responsibilities /remits /constraints?



Exec has statutory duties, as well as "managing" the heads of departments, and keeping a lid on expenditure.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2015)

Some more photos of the sad sight of the fallen tree in Brixton 

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/the-fallen-tree-of-st-matthews-churchyard-brixton-6am-photos/


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 31, 2015)

Brixton good deeds report #23:

(And suprise suprise it's a small, long-term independent business who done the good deed)

I popped in to Heels Etc this afternoon, the tiny shoe repair place on Electric Lane, to get some suede/leather protecter, cos it's nearly trainer season and you gotta look after your kicks 

£4 it was advertised on the shelf as, so I said I'll take one of those, then showed him a particularly nasty oily stain on a relatively new pair of nikes I had on... He gave me a little advice on stain removal and then got ready to bag up my purchase.... Just before I paid he reached below the counter and produced a canister of aforementioned spray that was double the size (same brand)... And said "there you go mate, have that one for the same price"

What a lovely gesture eh?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 31, 2015)

Maharani said:


> is there anything decent on in the area tomorrow for kids of defferent ages that's indoors?



http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/event/a-is-for-art-drop-in-family-art-workshop/?instance_id=79669

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/event/screen-printing/?instance_id=79607


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> This!
> 
> I took my boy to the Rec's soft play yesterday. But I was hoping to do something else today and tomorrow.


it wasn't too crazy? my d is 8 so I'm not sure she's a bit old for this now...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/event/a-is-for-art-drop-in-family-art-workshop/?instance_id=79669
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/event/screen-printing/?instance_id=79607


I'll try the drop in. Thanks Nanks


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 31, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Silly question - what are the different responsibilities of the exec and the politicians? Does the exec "just" do what politicians vote for or are there other responsibilities /remits /constraints?


I've had some dealing with a council recently on policy and it's interesting ... I'm tempted to say it depends how engaged the politician is - sometimes they are led by experienced officials sometimes not. Even senior officials simply apply exisiting policy. Cetainly lower level admins just respond to emails in standard form, which will be a standardised application of policy.

Also, it's helpful to be aware of who is in the cabinet - kind of the front bench of the majority group. These are the influencers of policy decision-making and changing. 

If you want something done ... then it's all about the councillors and the majority group. If you want a proper change in policy then it's all about the cabinet and above.

Some issues, like the proposed changes at Loughborough, have direct input to the Cabinet via the key contact (in that case Cabinet member for Environment Jennifer Braithwaite).

Just my recent experience at a council that isn't Lambeth.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2015)

The Rosa's Thai Cafe application did not go through tonight.
Officer presentation was pretty awful, involving the usual fiddling of A3 statistics.
Brixton Society and 2 residents from Connaught Mansions objected.
Donatus Anyanwu, ward councillor supported the residents.
The site owner, Julian Pycraft delgated the case to a young lady who read from a script.

The planning committee councillors had questions which could not be answered, and chair of the committee Diane Morris deferred the item so the officers could obtain more information on how Planning Police No. 29 is to be calculated (density of A3/A4 restaurant/pub uses).
She also wanted them to obtain more information on ground level filtration systems using UV/Ozone - as some boroughs apparently ban it, whereas others are "relaxed".


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 1, 2015)

*Lambeth Council partners up with Foxtons to help manage housing projects in Brixton*

Cllr Matthew Bennett, the Cabinet Member for Housing said:

“Today we are pleased to announce that Lambeth Council has signed a 10 year contract with our friends from Foxtons. The company will bring their commercial expertise into play and help Lambeth Council to gain a maximum return on the six estate regeneration projects throughout the borough.”

Meanwhile Foxtons has also signed a second commercial contract with Lambeth Council to take control of the Pop:Brixton project down at Pope’s Road.


http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/04/...anage-all-future-housing-projects-in-brixton/


Happy first of the month ...


----------

